# Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. Januar 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*

						Nachdem letztes Jahr die Landesmedienanstalt Nordrhein-Westfalen einige Streamer zur Beantragung einer Rundfunklizenz aufforderte, hat der deutsche Streamer Eric "Gronkh" Range nun eine entsprechende Lizenz erhalten. Das bringt allerdings auch Bestimmungen mit sich, die den Inhalt regulieren.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*


----------



## patriotwarrior (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*

Die Rundfunklinzenz sollte schnellstmöglich geändert werden, zeitgemäß und für das Internet passend ist sie bei weiten nicht mehr. Ab 22:00 Uhr erst Spiele ab 16 ( wtf ^^ ) und ab 24:00 Uhr Spiele ab 18. Das sagt schon alles aus, wie sehr sich die Damen und Herren damit wirklich befasst haben.


----------



## Stormado (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



patriotwarrior schrieb:


> Die Rundfunklinzenz sollte schnellstmöglich geändert werden, zeitgemäß und für das Internet passend ist sie bei weiten nicht mehr. Ab 22:00 Uhr erst Spiele ab 16 ( wtf ^^ ) und ab 24:00 Uhr Spiele ab 18. Das sagt schon alles aus, wie sehr sich die Damen und Herren damit wirklich befasst haben.



Finde nicht, dass das nicht mehr zeitgemäß sein sollte. Diese Richtlinien sind m.M.n. vollkommen in Ordnung, auch wenn ich es grundsätzlich bescheuert finde, wenn Streamer nun eine Lizenz benötigen.


----------



## lunaticx (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



patriotwarrior schrieb:


> Die Rundfunklinzenz sollte schnellstmöglich geändert werden, zeitgemäß und für das Internet passend ist sie bei weiten nicht mehr.



Vollkommen richtig ! Allerdings dauern Reformen eben ... lange ... 



patriotwarrior schrieb:


> Ab 22:00 Uhr erst Spiele ab 16 ( wtf ^^ ) und ab 24:00 Uhr Spiele ab 18. Das sagt schon alles aus, wie sehr sich die Damen und Herren damit wirklich befasst haben.



Inwiefern befasst haben ? Das steht nun mal im Gesetz / Staatsvertrag.
Ist auch meiner Meinung nach richtig.
10-jährige sollten nicht unbedingt mittags um 15 Uhr Gronkh beim GoW zoggen zuschauen ...


----------



## IchAG747 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



patriotwarrior schrieb:


> Die Rundfunklinzenz sollte schnellstmöglich geändert werden, zeitgemäß und für das Internet passend ist sie bei weiten nicht mehr. Ab 22:00 Uhr erst Spiele ab 16 ( wtf ^^ ) und ab 24:00 Uhr Spiele ab 18. Das sagt schon alles aus, wie sehr sich die Damen und Herren damit wirklich befasst haben.



Nun ja, als Vater von 2 Söhnen sehe ich das schon anders. Da haben solche Lizenzen und deren Bedingungen schon Sinn, denn auch wenn jetzt Kommentare kommen, aber im Netz kann ich ja sowieso alles sehen, so schaue ich schon was meine Jungs da schauen. Und den Jungs immer alles verbieten zu müssen,  kann auch nicht im Sinn unserer Gesellschaft liegen. Sondern da muss auch mal die Gesellschaft handeln und zwar in Form von Gesetzen. Aber mach dir keine Gedanken,  du kannst deine Kinder mit 3 ruhig um 15:00 Uhr mit deren Freunden bei euch SAW gucken lassen.


----------



## fipS09 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



Stormado schrieb:


> Finde nicht, dass das nicht mehr zeitgemäß sein sollte. Diese Richtlinien sind m.M.n. vollkommen in Ordnung, auch wenn ich es grundsätzlich bescheuert finde, wenn Streamer nun eine Lizenz benötigen.


Naja der Unterschied ist halt das man im Internet ganz andere Möglichkeiten der Altersverifizierung hat, als beim klassischen Fernsehen.


----------



## hazelol (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*

absolut lächerlich. so beschneidet man die deutschen streamer.

was hält die kinder nun davon ab, nen CoD Stream zu schauen? Achja nur weil es den stream nicht mehr auf deutsch gibt. das wird sein. dem einzigen der hier einen schaden erleidet ist der streamer, der jetzt regeln einhalten soll, die niemanden interessieren. absolut schwachsinnig. es gibt die funktion der alters bestätigung sollte das nicht reichen. 

zum anderen sollte man die eltern nicht in die pflicht nehmen zu kontrollieren was die kinder schauen und was nicht? oder ist es die aufgabe zu lasten von streamer die damit ihren lebensunterhalt finanzieren damit zu belasten?


----------



## Solo-Joe (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



Stormado schrieb:


> Finde nicht, dass das nicht mehr zeitgemäß sein sollte. Diese Richtlinien sind m.M.n. vollkommen in Ordnung, auch wenn ich es grundsätzlich bescheuert finde, wenn Streamer nun eine Lizenz benötigen.



Man muss hier aber zugegeben auch klar differenzieren:

Im Fernsehen werden solche Inhalte, z.B. ab 16, mit einer vorherigen "Warnung" ausgestrahlt. Also nach dem Motto: Wenn du unter 16 Jahre alt bist, sollst du jetzt bitte ins Bett gehen.

Das Internet bietet hier andere Möglichkeiten in Form von Altersverifikationen. Die Wirksamkeit dessen sollte uns allen bekannt sein.  Trotzdem muss der Gesetzgeber insgesamt von einem gesetzestreuen Bürger ausgehen.

Unser Recht ist allgemein sehr träge. Das sieht man auch daran, dass Autos in Verfahren immer noch so behandelt werden, als ob sie Hexenwerk wären und die Gerichte den Bürger vor jener Ketzerei schützen müssen. (Schuldzuweisung)

Man könnte im hiesigen Fall von einer falschen Analogie des Gesetzes sprechen. 

Irgendein Gericht wird in den nächsten 1-2 Jahren sicherlich mal eine konkrete Normenkontrollklage anstreben. Danach haben wir Gewissheit.


----------



## Gizfreak (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*

Bin schon gespannt was Gronkh dazu sagt, im letzten Livestream hat er ein Video dazu angekündigt. Finde ja die Gesetzgebung sehr veraltet, da sollte man vielleicht mit der Zeit gehen und die Gesetzespassagen an Streaming und Co. anpassen.


----------



## magKekse (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



lunaticx schrieb:


> Ist auch meiner Meinung nach richtig.
> 10-jährige sollten nicht unbedingt mittags um 15 Uhr Gronkh beim GoW zoggen zuschauen ...


PUBG kann ich mir ganztägig anschauen. Doppelmoral? Nur weil's Gronkh ist? Der Internetverlauf von 10-jährigen ist schlimmer als Gronkh um 15 Uhr


----------



## INU.ID (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*

Das "Kuriose" ist ja, dass er für Gronkh-TV (bzw. generell Streams) selektieren und planen muß, damit zu den entsprechenden Uhrzeiten nur die jeweils freigegebenen Videos gesendet werden - die allerdings auf Youtube eh alle 24/7 verfügbar sind.

Genau wie dieser (mMn) Schwachsinn mit Logan Paul und seinem "Selbstmordwald-Video". Man kann auf Youtube rund um die Uhr Videos anschauen, in denen Menschen auf unterschiedlichste Weise zerhackt/zerquetscht/verbrannt/erschossen usw. werden, aber ein Video bei dem ein Mann an einem Baum hängt empört die ganze Welt.


----------



## restX3 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



lunaticx schrieb:


> 10-jährige sollten nicht unbedingt mittags um 15 Uhr Gronkh beim GoW zoggen zuschauen ...



Dann schaut der kleine Achim halt Hardcore Pornos am Mittag im Internet.
Wo sind die Eltern?
Das ganze Gesetz ist veraltet wie viele Politiker in Deutschland.


----------



## BoMbY (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*

Dieser Quatsch muss weg, so einfach ist das. Was für ein Schwachsinn 50 Jahre alte Denkweise auf etwas anzuwenden, auf das es absolut nicht passt. Aber ist vermutlich alles Neuland für die ewig gestrigen.


----------



## Cobar (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*

So ein Schwachsinn...
Man sollte die Gesetze und Regelungen in Deutschland endlich mal auf einen aktuelleren Stand bringen als 1482. -.-
Da bekommen die Sender Angst vor dem Internet und was wird gemacht? Es werden Abmahnungen verschickt...

Leider sehen die Sender hier auch irgendwie wieder nur die Gefahr, nutzen aber nicht die Chancen, die das Internet bietet.
Die Mediatheken finde ich sehr unübersichtlich und zum großen Teil würde ich mir die Sendungen schon alleine deshalb nicht anschauen, weil sie mich nicht interessieren.
Hier sollte dringend mal nachgebessert werden, um die "TV-Sender" mal wieder interessanter zu machen und nicht dauerhaft nur seichte Berieselung durch noch sichteres, zeitlich vorgegebenes Programm zu bieten.


----------



## Yaso (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*

Und was ist mit den ganzen Streamern außerhalb von Deutschland,?
Wenn ich nicht Gronkh zuschaue, dann schaue ich halt um 12 Uhr Mittags irgendwem anderes beim Raubmördern zu 
Einfach nur lächerliche Schikane das ganze.
Aber man merkt ja auch in der analogen Welt wie die Verantwortung immer weiter von den Eltern weg geschoben wird.
Was da so in Kindergärten und Schulen passiert, da krieg ich die Pickel


----------



## Wiley_xxx (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*

Welche Richtlinien hat Twitch eigentlich?Die dürfen zwar etwas zeitgemäßer sein,aber geben wird es die sicherlich.


----------



## bastian123f (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



IchAG747 schrieb:


> Nun ja, als Vater von 2 Söhnen sehe ich das schon anders. Da haben solche Lizenzen und deren Bedingungen schon Sinn, denn auch wenn jetzt Kommentare kommen, aber im Netz kann ich ja sowieso alles sehen, so schaue ich schon was meine Jungs da schauen. Und den Jungs immer alles verbieten zu müssen,  kann auch nicht im Sinn unserer Gesellschaft liegen. Sondern da muss auch mal die Gesellschaft handeln und zwar in Form von Gesetzen. Aber mach dir keine Gedanken,  du kannst deine Kinder mit 3 ruhig um 15:00 Uhr mit deren Freunden bei euch SAW gucken lassen.


Da bin ich klar auf deiner Seite. 
Ich habe zwar keine Kinder. Aber dennoch ist es schon erschreckend, wie schnell man an die Spiele selbst, bzw. an Videos/Inhalte rankommt. 
Was macht der 12 Jährige heute nach der Schule? CoD (von nem kumpel Ü18 oder sogar von den Eltern selbst) und Pornos. Kann man ja überall sehen im Internet. 
Da sollte es ein bisschen schärfere Gesetze geben oder Einrichtungen, um sowas zu verhindern.
Es bringt ja nichts, wenn man Gesetze macht , aber dann der Jugendliche innerhalb von 2 Klicks an die Inhalte kommt.


----------



## Cobar (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



bastian123f schrieb:


> Da bin ich klar auf deiner Seite.
> Ich habe zwar keine Kinder. Aber dennoch ist es schon erschreckend, wie schnell man an die Spiele selbst, bzw. an Videos/Inhalte rankommt.
> Was macht der 12 Jährige heute nach der Schule? CoD (von nem kumpel Ü18 oder sogar von den Eltern selbst) und Pornos. Kann man ja überall sehen im Internet.
> Da sollte es ein bisschen schärfere Gesetze geben oder Einrichtungen, um sowas zu verhindern.
> Es bringt ja nichts, wenn man Gesetze macht , aber dann der Jugendliche innerhalb von 2 Klicks an die Inhalte kommt.



Bei deinem Beispiel bringen dir schärfere Gesetze auch nichts, wenn die Kinder die Spiele/Videos von einem Ü18 Freund (wtf? welcher 12jährige hängt dann mit Ü18 Leuten rum bzw. was für Ü18 Leute müssen das denn bitte sein???) oder den Eltern bekommen.
Da ist es also auch egal, ob die Gesetze streng gezogen werden oder nicht. Wenn die Eltern ihre Ruhe wollen, setzen sie die Kinder heutzutage vor den PC, wo es vor Jahren vielleicht noch der TV war. Selbst Schuld, wenn man sich nicht mit den Kindern beschäftigen möchte (ohne damit jetzt hier jemanden explizit ansprechen zu wollen, sondern ganz allgemein gesprochen). Das war damals schon so und heute ist es auch immer noch so.


----------



## sethdiabolos (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*

Im Falle der Streams würde ich die Streaming-Plattform verknacken das zu regulieren. 
Du möchtest Spiele ab 16 sehen? Schön, dann gib Deine Personalausweis-Nummer zur Verifikation ein. Oder Du möchtest Inhalte ab 18 sehen? Klasse, es gibt das Post-Ident-Verfahren um zu bescheinigen, dass Du 18 bist. 

Bei Youtube müsste natürlich selbiges greifen und jedes Video müsste mit einer Kennzeichnung versehen werden, damit das gleiche Prinzip greifen kann. Als Papa einer kleinen nicht einmal zweijährigen Tochter wäre ich für so eine Regelung.


----------



## Khabarak (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Naja der Unterschied ist halt das man im Internet ganz andere Möglichkeiten der Altersverifizierung hat, als beim klassischen Fernsehen.



Die da wären?
Die von Paps oder Mama gemopsten Persos? 
Oder die gemopsten EC Karten?
Jepp... unglaublich gut verifizierbar.

Zur Not hilft dann ein 18 jähriger Freund beim Erstellen des Accounts. 
Es fällt eh niemandem auf, dass er eventuell 10-20 Accounts hat.

Edit: Es kann auch der Volljährige Bruder von nem Freund sein.

Generell gilt:
Die Streamer aus Deutschland müssen sich an die hiesigen Gesetze halten.

Allerdings haben die Medienanstalten ja selbst gesagt, dass die Gesetze veraltet sind, sie sich aber bis zur Änderung an diese halten müssen.
Das führt halt dazu, dass die Streamer die gelackmeierten sind.


----------



## hazelol (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*

oh nein dann hat man wirklich was gewonnen, wenn der 12 jährige sich nach 22 uhr aus dem bett schleicht und den rechner anwirft.
oder noch viel schlimmer in seinem bett via tablet oder smartphone die bösen streams schaut.


----------



## fipS09 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



Khabarak schrieb:


> Die da wären?
> Die von Paps oder Mama gemopsten Persos?
> Oder die gemopsten EC Karten?
> Jepp... unglaublich gut verifizierbar.
> ...


Mit der Logik gibt es immer einen Weg alles zu umgehen. Wenn die Kinder die Persos der Eltern "mopsen" oder mit 12 Jahren mit 18Jährigen rumhängen die ihnen Zugang zu allem verschaffen, hat man meiner Meinung nach ganz andere Problem als Gronkh Lets Plays von Spielen mit USK16/USK18.


----------



## Khabarak (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Mit der Logik gibt es immer einen Weg alles zu umgehen. Wenn die Kinder die Persos der Eltern "mopsen" oder mit 12 Jahren mit 18Jährigen rumhängen die ihnen Zugang zu allem verschaffen, hat man meiner Meinung nach ganz andere Problem als Gronkh Lets Plays von Spielen mit USK16/USK18.



Siehe mein Edit: Es kann auch der 18 jährige Bruder eines Freundes, oder gar der eigene sein.

Heck, selbst in einem Jugendtreff gibt es ein so gemischtes Publikum, dass da 12 Jährige locker auf volljährige treffen.



hazelol schrieb:


> oh nein dann hat man wirklich was gewonnen, wenn der 12 jährige sich nach 22 uhr aus dem bett schleicht und den rechner anwirft.
> oder noch viel schlimmer in seinem bett via tablet oder smartphone die bösen streams schaut.



Und weshalb sollte ein/e 12 Jährige/r schon selbst ein Smartphone oder Tablet besitzen?
Wegen den Helikopter-Eltern?
Dann sollen die auch für entsprechende Sperren sorgen.


----------



## hazelol (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*

weil heutzutage jeder ein smartphone oder tablet hat. als ob diese regelung irgendwas in richtung jugendschutz bewirken würde. zumal der 12 jährige um 14 uhr dann halt einen englischen stream schaut und keinen deutschen mehr.


----------



## Yaso (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*

Naja würde sich so eine Regelung für Youtube finden würde man einfach bei 99% der Videos mit "Dieses Video ist in deinem Land nicht verfügbar" begrüßt werden.
Mir fällt keine Regelung ein die das Internet nicht komplett Nutzlos machen würde.
Und ich gebe bestimmt nicht die Daten von meinem Personalausweis irgendwo an.

Es gibt genug Möglichkeiten  das Internet für Kinder einzuschränken, wenn das nicht so anstrengend für die Eltern wäre...
Ich wollte damals Spiele ab 18 für die Playstation aus der Videothek ausleihen, meine Eltern haben mit mir über "Killerspiele" gesprochen und dann durfte ich auch jedes Spiel haben welches ich wollte.
Ich finde es sowieso merkwürdig zu sagen dass Kinder in einem bestimmten Alter frei im Internet Surfen dürfen aber gleichzeitig nicht reif genug sind das ganze zu reflektieren.
Und Google filtert ja schon sehr gut fragwürdige Seiten raus, wenn ich so überlege was Google damals so ausgespuckt hat bei Schreibfehlern oder "harmlosen" Suchwörtern


----------



## fipS09 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*

Mir geht's auch nicht darum das es ein Problem ist wenn jüngere Kinder mit älteren "rumhängen". Aber wenn wie denen alles besorgen würde ich persönlich mir mehr Sorgen um Alkohol, Zigaretten, etc. machen als um Twitch Streams.


----------



## Khabarak (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



hazelol schrieb:


> weil heutzutage jeder ein smartphone oder tablet hat. als ob diese regelung irgendwas in richtung jugendschutz bewirken würde. zumal der 12 jährige um 14 uhr dann halt einen englischen stream schaut und keinen deutschen mehr.



Sorry, aber das ist eine schwachsinnige Begründung.
Bei weitem nicht jedes Kind hat Zugriff auf ein eigenes Smartphone oder Tablet.
Und selbst wenn:
Es ist Aufgabe der Eltern, entweder entsprechende "Net Nannies" zu installieren - es gibt da genug Auswahl - oder mit dem eigenen Kind mal über sinnvolle Inhalte zu reden. 
Und mit Englisch 6. Klasse kommt man auch nicht so weit, dass ein englischer Stream interessant wäre.


----------



## hazelol (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*

ich merk schon das bringt hier nichts. 


angenommen ich wäre jetzt ein streamer mit x.xxx zuschauern täglich. ich streame von 14- 22 uhr. wobei ab 20 uhr die zuschauerzahl stark zu rückgeht und der peak zwischen 17 und 19 uhr erreicht ist. 
ich streame ausschließlich shooter, weil ich gut darin bin und weil ein anderes genre mir nicht soviel spaß macht und von den zuschauern auch nicht angenommen wird. ich verdiene meinen lebensunterhalt damit und komm soweit ganz gut zurecht.

jetzt kommt auf einmal ein brief nachhause wo es heißt ich soll die selben auflagen wie ein fernsehsender einhalten/welcher 24/7 sendet und x angestellte hat. zudem brauche ich eine lizenz die geld kostet und ich darf nicht mehr während meiner normalen streamzeit streamen, sondern erst dann wenn ich normalerweise aufhören würde. dann kann man direkt beim jobcenter anrufen.


----------



## mcmrc1 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*

Jaja Deutschland  Hier ist alles verboten was nicht unbedingt erlaubt ist... und eine Lizenz brauch man noch obendrein


----------



## Ripcord (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



lunaticx schrieb:


> Inwiefern befasst haben ? Das steht nun mal im Gesetz / Staatsvertrag.
> Ist auch meiner Meinung nach richtig.
> 10-jährige sollten nicht unbedingt mittags um 15 Uhr Gronkh beim GoW zoggen zuschauen ...




Die brauchen nicht zuschauen, die spielen das doch heute selber. Es ist nicht mehr wie vor 20 Jahren.


----------



## Fly_the_Twister (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



hazelol schrieb:


> ich merk schon das bringt hier nichts.
> 
> 
> angenommen ich wäre jetzt ein streamer mit x.xxx zuschauern täglich. ich streame von 14- 22 uhr. wobei ab 20 uhr die zuschauerzahl stark zu rückgeht und der peak zwischen 17 und 19 uhr erreicht ist.
> ...



Ohne gemein sein zu wollen, aber bis zum letzten Satz hatte ich schon im Kopf "Get a real job dude!" 

Unsere Bürokratie steht sicherlich vielen Fortschritten im Wege, aber das ist halt der Preis den man zahlt für Demokratie.
Kompetenz ist keine Vorraussetzung für einen Posten in der Politik. Siehe Oettinger.

Würdest du lieber mehr Fortschritt haben? Siehe China. Dort gibt es extrem viel Fortschritt und der Staat kümmer sich darum dass im eigenen Land die Bevölkerung immer reicher wird und im Ausland an Einfluss gewinnt. Dafür darf man der Regierung aber nicht wiedersprechen. 

Ich weiß nicht was ich da besser finde... Im moment jedoch unsere Bürokratie und die alten Wichtigtuer und Wichtigtuerinnen die unsere Regierung Bilden aber oft keinerlei Kompetenz haben.


----------



## Khabarak (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



hazelol schrieb:


> ich merk schon das bringt hier nichts.
> 
> 
> angenommen ich wäre jetzt ein streamer mit x.xxx zuschauern täglich. ich streame von 14- 22 uhr. wobei ab 20 uhr die zuschauerzahl stark zu rückgeht und der peak zwischen 17 und 19 uhr erreicht ist.
> ...



Kurz zusammengefasst:
Falsches Business Modell für die hier geltenden Gesetze.

Edit:
Das ändert nichts dran, dass sie mal aktualisiert werden müssen, um Streaming vernünftig abzudecken.
Bis dahin gelten allerdings noch die aktuellen Gesetze.


----------



## Khabarak (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



Ripcord schrieb:


> Die brauchen nicht zuschauen, die spielen das doch heute selber. Es ist nicht mehr wie vor 20 Jahren.



ROFL.. süß... als ich an den ersten PC ran konnte, liefen bei mir auch schon Spiele, die nicht unbedingt für mich gedacht waren. 1993 kam dann auch DOOM auf meinen 486 - mit 13.
Damals war klar, dass man auch schon FSK 16 / 18 Filme in der väterlichen Videosammlung schaute (Nein, nicht XXX, sondern Schwarzenegger und Co. - Conan, Terminator, Predator... )


----------



## Thoddeleru (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*

Rechtlich zwar wahrscheinlich sauber, allerdings auch ein Beispiel dafür, wie veraltet manche Gesetze hier sind und das dem Bundestag und der Regierung oftmals die Weitsicht fehlen, um in der heutigen Zeit Gesetze zu erlassen oder zu entwerfen. Vielen fehlt wohl die Vorstellungskraft hinsichtlich der Möglichkeiten des Internets.

Gesendet von meinem XT1650 mit Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTolagi (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*

Das Internet ist für uns alle #Neuland.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



mcmrc1 schrieb:


> Jaja Deutschland  Hier ist alles verboten was nicht unbedingt erlaubt ist... und eine Lizenz brauch man noch obendrein



Andere Länder setzen Jugendschutz online z.T. wesentlich restriktiver um, ich erinnere an die britischen opt-out-Filter bei den Internertprovidern. Sieht man den im Bereich Gewalt recht engen Kriterien für jugendgefährdende Inhalte ab, ist das Deutsche System sogar vergleichsweise offen – hier gibt es zumindest eine Lizensierungsmöglichkeiten, um zu gewissen Uhrzeiten ganz offen nicht für jugendliche Geeignete Inhalte frei auszustrahlen. Die Zeiten mögen nicht den bislang jugendschutzumgehenden Streaming-Gewohnheiten entsprechen, aber der Zugang bleibt immer noch leichter als mit Account-gebundenen ID-Verfahren. (Und wenn ein ab18-Streamer seinen Peak bislang um 17 Uhr hatte, wo viele Über-18-jährige noch auf dem Heimweg von Arbeit sind, dann ist ein gewisser Zuschauerverlust bei Umsetzung von Jugendschutzmaßnahmen ohnehin unvermeidbar.)

Jugendfreigaben sind übrigens Inhalts- und nicht Spielgebunden. Jugendfreie Abschnitte aus ab18-Spielen können mit geringerer Altersfreigabe verbreitet werden. (Siehe z.B. die PCGH-Heft-DVD.)


----------



## mcmrc1 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Andere Länder setzen Jugendschutz online z.T. wesentlich restriktiver um, ich erinnere an die britischen opt-out-Filter bei den Internertprovidern. Sieht man den im Bereich Gewalt recht engen Kriterien für jugendgefährdende Inhalte ab, ist das Deutsche System sogar vergleichsweise offen – hier gibt es zumindest eine Lizensierungsmöglichkeiten, um zu gewissen Uhrzeiten ganz offen nicht für jugendliche Geeignete Inhalte frei auszustrahlen. Die Zeiten mögen nicht den bislang jugendschutzumgehenden Streaming-Gewohnheiten entsprechen, aber der Zugang bleibt immer noch leichter als mit Account-gebundenen ID-Verfahren. (Und wenn ein ab18-Streamer seinen Peak bislang um 17 Uhr hatte, wo viele Über-18-jährige noch auf dem Heimweg von Arbeit sind, dann ist ein gewisser Zuschauerverlust bei Umsetzung von Jugendschutzmaßnahmen ohnehin unvermeidbar.)
> 
> Jugendfreigaben sind übrigens Inhalts- und nicht Spielgebunden. Jugendfreie Abschnitte aus ab18-Spielen können mit geringerer Altersfreigabe verbreitet werden. (Siehe z.B. die PCGH-Heft-DVD.)



Ja klar. Da haste natürlich Recht. Der Spruch "Hier ist alles verboten  was nicht unbedingt erlaubt ist" war auch nicht wirklich ernst gemeint  von mir, und die Lizenz hatte halt noch so schön dazu gepasst.  Wenn man dann den Grund meiner Editierung noch dazu nimmt, sollte es auch klar sein das das nur nen Gag war.  Und klar. Andere Länder andere Sitten. In der Türkey säß er jetz vll  schon hinter Gittern und keiner wüßte warum.


----------



## Noctua (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



bastian123f schrieb:


> Es bringt ja nichts, wenn man Gesetze macht , aber dann der Jugendliche innerhalb von 2 Klicks an die Inhalte kommt.


Ach komm, als ob das vor dem Internetzeitalter so viel anders war. Spiele ab 18 und pornografische Inhalte gab es dann halt per Diskette (meine ersten Kontakte mit Larry- & ID-Spielen hatte ich schon sehr früh) und später dann CD. Auch die entsprechenden Magazine waren einfacher wie Alkohol zu bekommen. Und Filme gab es dann per VHS-Kopie oder beim gemeinsamen Videoabend bei Freunden.
Nur wurden wir damals noch von den Eltern (mit Hilfe der restlichen Familie) erzogen und nicht nur uns selbst überlassen, wie es bei vielen Familien heutzutage ist. Dazu kam noch, dass die Welt eben nicht nur aus Videospielen, TV & Smartphone bestand, sondern "draussen gemeinsam spielen", "Lego" usw. noch einen hohen Zeitanteil hatten.


----------



## Thoddeleru (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*

Es ist halt im Endeffekt unwirksam und leicht zu umgehen. Wenn Gronkh erst ab 22 Uhr Shooter streamen darf, gehe ich halt morgens um zehn auf YouTube. Außer der Behörde durch die Gebühr hat hier niemand was gewonnen.

Gesendet von meinem XT1650 mit Tapatalk


----------



## efdev (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



Wiley_xxx schrieb:


> Welche Richtlinien hat Twitch eigentlich?Die dürfen zwar etwas zeitgemäßer sein,aber geben wird es die sicherlich.



Typische USA Richtlinien halt, Titten Pfui rest Hui


----------



## LastManStanding (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*

Nicht das jetz eine 15 jährige Person auf die Idee kommt sich "ab 16 Inhalte" einfach in der Großen Pause auf dem Handy anzuschauen....staatsverträge einhalten ist angesagt. 
Wenn kein "Ab 18" Livestream um 15Uhr läuft kommt sicher keiner auf die idee Aufzeichnungen anzusehen...


----------



## AMG38 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*

Finde ich ehrlich gesagt gut. Jeder Mensch der auf konventionelle Weise Geld verdient, unterliegt gewissen Regeln und Gesetzen. Warum sollte das nicht für Streamer gelten ?

Edit: Dass man Regeln umgehen kann ist kein Grund dafür, Regeln ganz abzuschaffen.


----------



## IchAG747 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*

Hier mal meine Aufforderung an alle, die eher der Entgegengesetzten Meinung sind und meinen, dass solche Lizenzen Sinnfrei sind. Viel darüber reden kann man,aber man muss dann auch Lösungen anbieten. Also wie sehen Eure Lösungen für eine Sinnvolle Umsetzung aus, damit auch ein Jugendschutz gewährleistet werden kann, oder ist dieser in unserer Zeit für eine Gesellschaft,wie wir sie Heutzutage haben, überflüssig. Bedenkt auch, dass Ihr beide Seiten betrachten müsst. Was ist wem in welchem alter zumutbar und was nicht.

Edit: Achso, natürlich sollen und müssen auch Eltern auf ihre Kinder aufpassen, so halte ich es zumindest. Nur ist das was der Staat zu tragen hat, halt der Staat und nicht die Eltern. Ein Staat ist immer in seiner Pflicht.


----------



## Deathy93 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*

Ja genau.

Weil es Vater Staat ja auch so interessiert, lol.

Wenn Vater Staat sich für das Wohlergehen der Jugendlichen bzw generell der Menschen einsetzen würde, dann würde hier einiges anders ablaufen.
Jede Woche sieht man Minderjährige, die besoffen oder auf sonst was sind. Oder Minderjährige, die rauchen. 

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, was man alles durch die Ernährung für ungesundes Zeug aufnimmt. 
Das juckt doch auch keinen, dass viele Lebensmittel mit Antibiotika, Unmengen an Zucker, krebserregenden Stoffe etc. verseucht sind.



Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass das kaum was bringen wird.
Wenn ich mir die Entwicklung der Jugendlichen anschaue.  Ich sag nur Smartphone-Zomies! 

Dreht sich doch eh alles nur um's Geld!


----------



## IchAG747 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



Deathy93 schrieb:


> Ja genau.
> 
> Weil es Vater Staat ja auch so interessiert, lol.
> 
> ...



Ja wie gesagt, nicht nur reden. Du bist jetzt mal Vater Staat, wie würdest du es händeln. Lasst uns doch mal Sinnvoll diskutieren, was ist gut was ist schlecht, bzw. weniger Sinvoll. Was sollte wie geändert werden, damit es eine Sinn macht. Du kannst ohne weiteres sagen, der Staat brauch keine Gesetzte zu Einhaltung jeglicher Altersfreigeben, es kann ja jeder sowieso alles sehen, was er will. Nur muss es dann auch auf alle entsprechenden Medien, dieses Typs zutreffen. Das soll heißen, wenn ein Medium, welches Bild und Ton übertragen kann, dann sollte es doch alle Medien einschließen, oder? Oder ist das eine besser wie das andere? Daraus sollte doch resultieren, dass das Fehrsehen auch alles gleich ausstrahlen kann, wie es über das Internet geschieht. Und da es der Einschaltquote hilft, sind halt nur noch unbekleidete Personen beim fröhlich sein zu sehen. Aber was bedeutet das für unsere Kinder und deren Weltwahrnehmung. Was ist halt für dich vertretbar, dass man es umsetzen kann. Schließlich darfst du nicht nur dich betrachten(das wäre ja sonst ganz einfach),nein du musst jetzt mal das ganze für 80 Millionen betrachten. Was ist da richtig?


----------



## nikon87 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Genau wie dieser (mMn) Schwachsinn mit Logan Paul und seinem "Selbstmordwald-Video". Man kann auf Youtube rund um die Uhr Videos anschauen, in denen Menschen auf unterschiedlichste Weise zerhackt/zerquetscht/verbrannt/erschossen usw. werden, aber ein Video bei dem ein Mann an einem Baum hängt empört die ganze Welt.


Du hälst es also für "Schwachsinn" wenn man es nicht gut findet, dass sich jemand darüber belustigt wenn ein anderer Selbstmord begangen hat? Ist natürlich auch eine super Einstellung, da muss ich echt meinen Hut ziehen...nicht. Sorry, aber solche Subjekte wie der von dir genannte YouTuber gehören schnellstens von der Bildfläche verbannt. Genau sowas fördert nämlich den moralischen Verfall der Jugend. Ganz nach dem Motto: "Wenn das der bekannte YouTuber macht, dann muss das in Ordnung bzw. sogar cool sein. Mach ich jetzt auch so." Wenn man so einen absolut entwürdigenden Rotz von sich gibt und damit dann auch noch Geld verdienen will, hat man es nicht anders verdient. Er kann von Glück reden wenn er dafür nicht auch noch rechtlich belangt wird. DAS wäre nämlich die gerechte Strafe für so ein Verhalten...ein paar tausend Dollar Strafe und ein paar Monate "Erziehungsknast". Was interessiert so jemand schon wenn sein Kanal nicht mehr "beworben" wird. Die Millionen sind schon auf dem Konto, macht er sich halt jetzt ein schönes Leben und lacht wahrscheinlich dabei noch laut. Meine Meinung.

Allgemein muss man zu dem Thema sagen: Mal wieder so eine super durchdachte Geschichte von unserem allseits geliebten deutschen Staat. Und alle Schafe machen einfach mit, weil muss ja gut sein wenn die Mutti das sagt. Man hat wieder eine Möglichkeit entdeckt im "Neuland" Geld zu verdienen indem man irgendwelchen (kleineren oder größeren) Streamern auf die Füße tritt. Anscheinend sind die Steuern die diese Personen auf ihre "Einkommen" zahlen noch nicht genug. Da muss noch mehr rausgepresst werden. Nur blöd wenn diese Leute dann anfangen einfach ins Ausland zu gehen wo es solche absolut abwegigen Gesetzte nicht gibt (z.B. Schweiz). Dann kommt nämlich gar nichts mehr rein.
Um das Ganze für die Allgemeinheit als "sinnvoll" darzustellen schiebt man dann so Sachen wie "Jugendschutz" vor. Dabei ist es jezt schon der Fall, dass man bei den meisten Streaming-Plattformen bei entsprechenden Inhalten einen Hinweis bekommt den man bestätigen muss. Natürlich ist das kein Hindernis, weil man einfach nur "OK" klicken muss, aber im TV muss ich auch nur 5 Sekunden warten bis die Meldung weg ist und dann kann sich jeder das Programm anschauen. Und ehrlich gesagt finde ich die Dinge die da Nachmittags auf gewissen Programmen laufen für die geistige Gesundheit von Kindern um einiges bedenklicher im Vergleich zu dem was nach 22:00 Uhr kommt. Und das bezieht sich auch auf die sogenannten "Kinderprogramme". Das grenzt ja teilweise schon fast an Gehirnwäsche.
Die ganzen ach so besorgten Eltern sind ja meist auch selbst Schuld. Sie sind ja so dermaßen darum bemüht, dass das Kind keine "gefährlichen" Inhalte erreichen kann, aber der Rechner/Laptop bzw. das Tablet/Smartphone steht/liegt ohne jegliche Beschränkung jederzeit verfügbar im Kinderzimmer. Man müsste sich ja informieren und wahrscheinlich auch Geld ausgeben um selbstbestimmt zu sein...kann ja nicht sein und ist viel zu aufwändig. Lieber beschweren, dass die Inhalte nicht ordentlich vom Anbieter geschützt werden und die Schuld auf diesen oder den Staat abschieben. Hauptsache man ist selbst nicht "schuld".

Es ist einfach traurig...alte Menschen die in der Vergangenheit leben sollen über unsere Zukunft bestimmen...was dabei raus kommt sieht man an diesem Beispiel perfekt.


IchAG747 schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Aufforderung an alle, die eher der Entgegengesetzten Meinung sind und meinen, dass solche Lizenzen Sinnfrei sind. Viel darüber reden kann man,aber man muss dann auch Lösungen anbieten. Also wie sehen Eure Lösungen für eine Sinnvolle Umsetzung aus, damit auch ein Jugendschutz gewährleistet werden kann, oder ist dieser in unserer Zeit für eine Gesellschaft,wie wir sie Heutzutage haben, überflüssig. Bedenkt auch, dass Ihr beide Seiten betrachten müsst. Was ist wem in welchem alter zumutbar und was nicht.
> 
> Edit: Achso, natürlich sollen und müssen auch Eltern auf ihre Kinder aufpassen, so halte ich es zumindest. Nur ist das was der Staat zu tragen hat, halt der Staat und nicht die Eltern. Ein Staat ist immer in seiner Pflicht.


Nur ist es leider so, dass heute viele Eltern ALLES an den Staat abgeben wollen obwohl man selbst so viele Möglichkeiten hat. Es gibt z.B. massig Software mit der man den Rechner so beschränken kann, dass das eigene Kind nur noch das tun kann was es soll/darf. Nur um mal beim Thema zu bleiben. Aber dafür wäre eben auch eine gewisse Eigeninitiative erforderlich oder eben Investition in einen entsprechenden "Experten". Aber weder das eine noch das andere will man geben.
Davon mal abgesehen: Also ich habe auch schon in jungen Jahren Horror- oder Erotikfilme (früher kam da auch noch der "harte" Stoff...in keinster Weise mit heute vergleichbar) heimlich mit meinem Bruder im frei empfangbaren TV geschaut. Spät nachts wenn Mutti mal nicht zuhause war oder eben heimlich wenn schon alle im Bettchen waren. Oder wenn ich da an Zeiten von gewissen Internetseiten zurückdenke...ich sag nur "Rotten". Bleibende Schäden habe ich davon nicht bekommen...soweit ich das beurteilen kann...ich habe eher gelernt mit solchen Dingen kritisch umzugehen und auch zu hinterfragen was man da eigentlich gerade gesehen hat. Daher empfinde ich diese Diskussionen manchmal als etwas übertrieben. Naja gut...ich bin froh, dass ich keine dieser sogenannten "Helikopter-Eltern" hatte und somit meine eigenen Erfahrungen machen durfte. Das täte wohl dem ein oder anderen Jungendlichen heutzutage auch mal gut, anstatt immer in der heilen und behüteten Welt aufzuwachsen.


----------



## wurstkuchen (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*

Ich hoffe, die anderen Landesanstalten knöpfen sich jetzt auch endlich mal ihre Streamer vor in den entsprechenden Bundesländern. Es muss hart durchgegriffen werden. Besonders bei Twitch tummeln sich ja so einige große deutsche Streamer ohne Lizenz. Die Landesanstalt NRW hat leider meinen Brief ignoriert, bzw zurück geschrieben, dass sie nur Streamer aus NRW nachgehen, leider nicht aus anderen. Ich hatte mitunter fünf weitere große deutsche Streamer gemeldet. Ordnung muss sein.


----------



## efdev (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*

Du musst aber ein trauriger Mensch sein mit aller Gewalt anderen ans Bein pissen zu wollen Herr Hobbyblockwart


----------



## RealKeyserSoze (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



efdev schrieb:


> Du musst aber ein trauriger Mensch sein
> mit aller Gewalt anderen ans Bein pissen zu wollen Herr Hobbyblockwart



Zu deiner Antwort auf #47

Danke, ich hätte es nicht besser schreiben können ...


----------



## nikon87 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



efdev schrieb:


> Du musst aber ein trauriger Mensch sein mit aller Gewalt anderen ans Bein pissen zu wollen Herr Hobbyblockwart


Ich denke (bzw. hoffe) mal das soll ironisch gemeint sein, ansonsten sollte man ihm wirklich die Pest ans Bein wünschen.
Das werden dann mal die Rentner die den ganzen Tag am Fenster sitzen und jeden anzeigen der beim Überqueren der Straße nicht zweimal nach links schaut.


----------



## Voodoo2 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



IchAG747 schrieb:


> Nun ja, als Vater von 2 Söhnen sehe ich das schon anders. Da haben solche Lizenzen und deren Bedingungen schon Sinn, denn auch wenn jetzt Kommentare kommen, aber im Netz kann ich ja sowieso alles sehen, so schaue ich schon was meine Jungs da schauen. Und den Jungs immer alles verbieten zu müssen,  kann auch nicht im Sinn unserer Gesellschaft liegen. Sondern da muss auch mal die Gesellschaft handeln und zwar in Form von Gesetzen. Aber mach dir keine Gedanken,  du kannst deine Kinder mit 3 ruhig um 15:00 Uhr mit deren Freunden bei euch SAW gucken lassen.



SAW ist für die ganze Familie


----------



## IchAG747 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



nikon87 schrieb:


> Allgemein muss man zu dem Thema sagen: Mal wieder so eine super durchdachte Geschichte von unserem allseits geliebten deutschen Staat. Und alle Schafe machen einfach mit, weil muss ja gut sein wenn die Mutti das sagt. Man hat wieder eine Möglichkeit entdeckt im "Neuland" Geld zu verdienen indem man irgendwelchen (kleineren oder größeren) Streamern auf die Füße tritt. ...
> 
> Nur ist es leider so, dass heute viele Eltern ALLES an den Staat abgeben wollen obwohl man selbst so viele Möglichkeiten hat.  ...



Zum ersten, was denkst du denn, "WIE VIELE MILLIONEN" sich der Staat hier einsackt? Dieses Thema Geld ist doch meist nur Bla, Bla, Bla.. Ich geb Dir Recht, die Liezens wird nicht 5€ Kosten, aber Sie kann auch nicht so hoch, denn sonst hätte Herr Range dies wohl nicht getan. Zudem haben wir alle auch keine Ahnung, ob er daraus nicht auch noch Vorteile erzielt, da er jetzt vielleicht sogar seine Sendezeit über die Werbemedien selber verkaufen kann, und sich somit direkt über die Werbepartner bezahlen lässt. Ich selber habe da keine Ahnung, aber wie gesagt, vielleicht hat er ja jetzt das Recht dazu. Auf jeden Fall wird er die Liezens nicht uneigennützig erworben haben, soviel steht schon mal fest.


Zum Zweiten, mir geht es nicht darum, dass wir Eltern unsere Kinder schützen sollen, das sollten wir auf jeden Fall und das bringt auch eine Menge Pflichten für uns mit. Aber ich merke schon, dass zumindest du noch keine Kinder hast. Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass du mit deiner hier dargelegten Ausdrucks- und Schreibweise auch noch nicht all zu viel Lebenserfahrung gesammelt hast. Und deswegen: Auch wir als Gesellschaft, dass heisst du und auch ich, haben Sorge für uns und unsere Kinder, egal, ob die eigen oder die von anderen zu tragen. Und aus dieser Pflicht kommst du nicht raus. Wir sind eine Gesellschaft und wir haben uns Regeln auferlegt, um in dieser Gesellschaft bestmöglich miteinander klar zu kommen, ohne eigentlich jemanden zu bevor- oder nachteiligen(weiter Ausführungen spar ich mir). Und diese Regeln die wir Geschaffen haben, haben wir in Gesetzen festgehalten. Und letztlich bestand meine Aufforderung ja nur darin, mal Sinnvolle Vorschläge für Veränderungen zu machen.


----------



## IchAG747 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



Voodoo2 schrieb:


> SAW ist für die ganze Familie



 Nehm ich natürlich mit Humor


----------



## joraku (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



efdev schrieb:


> Du musst aber ein trauriger Mensch sein mit aller Gewalt anderen ans Bein pissen zu wollen Herr Hobbyblockwart



Nach dem Lesen seiner Signatur bin ich hin und her gerissen...  



> "Ihr Mittelmäßigen überall. Ich vergebe Euch. Ich erteile Euch Absolution. Ich erteile Euch allen Absolution."


----------



## INU.ID (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



nikon87 schrieb:


> Du hälst es also für "Schwachsinn" wenn man es nicht gut findet, dass sich jemand darüber belustigt wenn ein anderer Selbstmord begangen hat?


Ich hab das Video gesehen, Belustigendes konnte ich da nicht erkennen.


----------



## nikon87 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



IchAG747 schrieb:


> Zum ersten, was denkst du denn, "WIE VIELE MILLIONEN" sich der Staat hier einsackt? Dieses Thema Geld ist doch meist nur Bla, Bla, Bla.. Ich geb Dir Recht, die Liezens wird nicht 5€ Kosten, aber Sie kann auch nicht so hoch, denn sonst hätte Herr Range dies wohl nicht getan. Zudem haben wir alle auch keine Ahnung, ob er daraus nicht auch noch Vorteile erzielt, da er jetzt vielleicht sogar seine Sendezeit über die Werbemedien selber verkaufen kann, und sich somit direkt über die Werbepartner bezahlen lässt. Ich selber habe da keine Ahnung, aber wie gesagt, vielleicht hat er ja jetzt das Recht dazu. Auf jeden Fall wird er die Liezens nicht uneigennützig erworben haben, soviel steht schon mal fest.
> 
> 
> Zum Zweiten, mir geht es nicht darum, dass wir Eltern unsere Kinder schützen sollen, das sollten wir auf jeden Fall und das bringt auch eine Menge Pflichten für uns mit. Aber ich merke schon, dass zumindest du noch keine Kinder hast. Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass du mit deiner hier dargelegten Ausdrucks- und Schreibweise auch noch nicht all zu viel Lebenserfahrung gesammelt hast. Und deswegen: Auch wir als Gesellschaft, dass heisst du und auch ich, haben Sorge für uns und unsere Kinder, egal, ob die eigen oder die von anderen zu tragen. Und aus dieser Pflicht kommst du nicht raus. Wir sind eine Gesellschaft und wir haben uns Regeln auferlegt, um in dieser Gesellschaft bestmöglich miteinander klar zu kommen, ohne eigentlich jemanden zu bevor- oder nachteiligen(weiter Ausführungen spar ich mir). Und diese Regeln die wir Geschaffen haben, haben wir in Gesetzen festgehalten. Und letztlich bestand meine Aufforderung ja nur darin, mal Sinnvolle Vorschläge für Veränderungen zu machen.


Wenn jemand kommt und zu dir sagt: "Entweder du kaufst jetzt diese Lizenz oder du darfst deiner Leidenschaft, die du dir jahrelang mühsam aufgebaut hast, nicht mehr nachgehen." Was machst du dann? Du holst dir wohl die Lizenz. Es geht auch eventuell nicht um Millionen, aber wenn wir das überall sagen, dann geht es irgendwann doch wieder um Millionen. Wie heißt es: Kleinvieh macht auch Mist. Ein Herr Range wird beispielsweise auf ca. 700.000€ Verdienst pro Jahr geschätzt (nicht nur YouTube)...und das ist nur einer von Vielen Großen und Kleineren. Ich denke da bleibt dann schon einiges hängen. Auf der einen Seite erlässt man milliardenschweren Konzernen Strafen oder Steuern in Millionenhöhe aus irgendwelchen scheinheiligen Gründen und auf der anderen Seite macht man es den "kleinen" Streamern so schwer, dass diese sogar darüber nachdenken müssen ob sie ihr "Geschäft" weiterführen können oder lieber aufgeben...oder eben in ein anderes Land gehen wo man etwas moderner eingestellt ist. Wenn du meinst der Herr Range tut das nur aus Eigennutz dann hast du echt keine Ahnung, denn da hängt nicht nur eine einzige Person dran die vor der Kamera sitzt. Es geht also auch um Arbeitsplätze. Nicht tausende, aber es sind welche. Wieder unter der Beachtung, dass es nicht nur den einen Streamer gibt sondern viele. Aber du gibst ja selbst zu, dass du da keine Ahnung hast. Dann frage ich mich aber, warum du dich überhaupt dazu auslässt?

Du kannst gerne irgendwelche wilden Vermutungen über mich und meine Lebenserfahrung loslassen, das beeindruckt mich in keinster Weise. Ist wohl aber ein Anzeichen für dein Maß an Diskussionsfähigkeit. Ich kann dir dennoch eins versichern: Ich bin für keines deiner oder jemandes anderer Kinder verantwortlich. Außer ich möchte diese Verantwortung übernehmen. Wenn man das tut, dann muss man natürlich auch die entsprechenden Pflichten erfüllen. Keine Frage. Nur wird mMn heute einfach viel zu viel auf andere abgeschoben, so wie du es hier eben auch tust. Alle anderen müssen ja auch Verantwortung übernehmen, da kann ich auch mal ein "Risiko" eingehen und selbst nicht so genau hinschauen.
Aber lassen wir das, ich kann mich ja eh nicht richtig ausdrücken auf Grund meiner fehlenden Lebenserfahrung. Da hat eine Diskussion ja wenig Sinn wenn das Gegenüber einen dermaßen überlegenen Erfahrungs- und Wissensstand hat. Ich verneige mich...


INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich hab das Video gesehen, Belustigendes konnte ich da nicht erkennen.


Dann hab ich das Video wohl anders gesehen als du...aber alleine der Umstand DASS er es in dieser Art hochgeladen hat ist schon sehr fraglich finde ich. Man kann dieses Erlebnis auch anders in einem Video verarbeiten, aber das würde dann wohl nicht so viele Klicks erzeugen.


----------



## Leob12 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Genau wie dieser (mMn) Schwachsinn mit Logan Paul und seinem "Selbstmordwald-Video". Man kann auf Youtube rund um die Uhr Videos anschauen, in denen Menschen auf unterschiedlichste Weise zerhackt/zerquetscht/verbrannt/erschossen usw. werden, aber ein Video bei dem ein Mann an einem Baum hängt empört die ganze Welt.



Diese Videos werden aber recht schnell entfernt, Ausnahmen gibt es immer und daran ist Youtube schuld. Wenn man Videos von Shooter-Gameplay demonetized, aber dieses Video selbst nach Massen an Flags nicht anrührt und es einen großen Backlash braucht, dann ist da einfach Youtube selbst schuld weil sie eine vollkommen inkonsistente Linie verfolgen. 

Aber wenn es für dich kein Problem ist dass sich jemand wohl wissend mit Kameras in diesen Wald betrifft, die Kameras draufhält, das Video schneidet und editiert und dann hochlädt um damit Geld zu verdienen, ok. Ich finde es einfach schäbig und widerlich. Alles für die Klicks, für dich anscheinend kein Problem.


----------



## KrHome (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



nikon87 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand kommt und zu dir sagt: "Entweder du kaufst jetzt diese Lizenz oder du darfst deiner Leidenschaft, die du dir jahrelang mühsam aufgebaut hast, nicht mehr nachgehen." Was machst du dann? Du holst dir wohl die Lizenz.


Und dieser Leidenschaft kann er nur durch ein Rundfunkprogramm (<- nur dafür braucht's ne Lizenz) und nicht etwa durch simples Video on Demand wie alle anderen Youtuber und Twitch Streamer auch nachgehen?

Der Sinn der Internet-Rundfunklizenz dient im Übrigen auch der Gleichbehandlung aller Runkfunkveranstalter. Einem 24/7 Twitch Streamer geringere Auflagen zu machen als RTL, Pro7 usw. wäre reine Willkür.


----------



## IchAG747 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



nikon87 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand kommt und zu dir sagt: "Entweder du kaufst jetzt diese Lizenz oder du darfst deiner Leidenschaft, die du dir jahrelang mühsam aufgebaut hast, nicht mehr nachgehen." Was machst du dann? Du holst dir wohl die Lizenz. ...


Herr Range ist mit einer Geschäftsführer eines Unternehmens gewesen. Er wird wohl einiges kaufmännisch drauf haben. Also wird er sich das mehrmals durchgerechnet haben, ob sich eine Liezens holt. Und wie gesagt, ich denke er hat mit Sicherheit auch Vorteile davon. Aber egal, darum ging es mir eigentlich nie. Ich wollte eigentlich mal ein paar konstruktive Anregungen, wie sich die Gesetzt änder könnten und was habe ich bekommen, mal kurz drüber herfliegen...ah nichts, dass kann ich also von dir erwarten: nichts


----------



## Khabarak (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*

Sorry, aber Gronkh hat sich da selbst reingeritten.
Die Regeln sind ziemlich klar und spätestens mit den geladenen Gästen in einigen Streams hat er die redaktionelle Bearbeitung in seinem Programm.
Die von verschiedenen Seiten geschätzten 2.500€ Lizenzkosten für die gesamte Dauer der Lizenz ist nicht mal 0,1% seines Umsatzes. 
Normalerweise muss sich jeder VORHER informieren, welche Gesetze gelten, bevor man einen neuen Geschäftszweig startet.
Auf Youtube kann er so viele Videos hochladen, wie er will. Das ist keine Tätigkeit als Sender.
Sobald er in den regelmäßigen Livestream geht, ist er im Netz der Gesetze - so wie jeder andere auch.
RocketBeans TV hat es von Anfang an richtig gemacht. Heck, selbst heise.de hat inzwischen eine Sendelizenz - siehe:
Wie Heise einmal eine Rundfunklizenz beantragen musste | c't Magazin

Niemand nimmt Gronkh seinen Youtube Kanal.
Aber er erzielt mit den Streams inzwischen einen Großteil der Einnahmen. 
Wenn ich mir den Spendenticker bei den Streams so ansehe, ist das ziemlich beachtlich, was da bei einem einzigen Stream rum kommt.
Kein Wunder, dass er das regelmäßig macht.


----------



## Alreech (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



KrHome schrieb:


> Der Sinn der Internet-Rundfunklizenz dient im Übrigen auch der Gleichbehandlung aller Runkfunkveranstalter. Einem 24/7 Twitch Streamer geringere Auflagen zu machen als RTL, Pro7 usw. wäre reine Willkür.


Bullshit, es gibt eben kein Gleichbehandlung aller Rundfunkveranstalter.

Die öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender werden z. B. nicht von den Landesmedienanstalten kontrolliert.
Würde Gronkh z.B. einen ausländischen Staatspräsidenten als Sodomiten darstellen "nur um mal die Grenzen der Meinungsfreiheit aufzuzeigen" oder von Sponsoren Geld dafür nehmen würde damit er deren Produkte als Preise in seinen Sendungen verwendet und bewirbt dann würde er ganz schnell was von der Landesmedienanstalt auf den Deckel bekommen.
Beim ZDF passiert das nicht, die kontrollieren sich selber. Schleichwerbung bei Wetten, dass: Heftige Kritik am ZDF - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## nikon87 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



KrHome schrieb:


> Und dieser Leidenschaft kann er nur durch ein Rundfunkprogramm (<- nur dafür braucht's ne Lizenz) und nicht etwa durch simples Video on Demand wie alle anderen Youtuber und Twitch Streamer auch nachgehen?
> Der Sinn der Internet-Rundfunklizenz dient im Übrigen auch der Gleichbehandlung aller Runkfunkveranstalter. Einem 24/7 Twitch Streamer geringere Auflagen zu machen als RTL, Pro7 usw. wäre reine Willkür.


Wer bestimmt denn welche Mittel zur Einhaltung des Rundfunkstaatsvertrages nötig sind? Richtig...derjenige der dann die Kohle dafür kassiert. Wer bestimmt denn was ein "Rundfunkprogramm" ist? Wieder richtig...derjenige der dann die Kohle dafür kassiert. DAS ist für mich Willkür. Wir haben eine Möglichkeit den "kleinen" Leuten mehr Geld aus der Tasche zu locken? Wer ist für ja? Alle? Gut...los geht's. Und nur zu deiner Info: Auch Streamer die ausschließlich auf Twitch streamen (und das nicht ansatzweise 24/7) sind davon betroffen und werden zur Kasse gebeten. Vielleicht solltest auch du erst mal etwas nachforschen bevor du solche Fragen stellst.
Das Internet hat leider nichts mit Rundfunk zu tun und gehört letztlich niemandem...zumindest noch solange wie die sogenannte "Netzneutralität" besteht. Hier gibt es keine begrenzten Sendefrequenzen oder sonstige derartige Einschränkungen auf Grund derer man den "Sendeplatz" reglementieren müsste. Die angeblichen Ziele die man durch diese Aktion erreichen will sind einfach nicht haltbar und daher ist auch die Regelung sinnlos. Ich wiederhole mich, aber DAS ist für mich Willkür.


IchAG747 schrieb:


> Herr Range ist mit einer Geschäftsführer eines Unternehmens gewesen. Er wird wohl einiges kaufmännisch drauf haben. Also wird er sich das mehrmals durchgerechnet haben, ob sich eine Liezens holt. Und wie gesagt, ich denke er hat mit Sicherheit auch Vorteile davon. Aber egal, darum ging es mir eigentlich nie. Ich wollte eigentlich mal ein paar konstruktive Anregungen, wie sich die Gesetzt änder könnten und was habe ich bekommen, mal kurz drüber herfliegen...ah nichts, dass kann ich also von dir erwarten: nichts


Ok...da du nicht mächtig bist es meinen Beiträgen zu entnehmen nochmal so kurz wie möglich für dich: Es braucht keinerlei gesetzliche Regelung hier. Man muss nicht immer alles mit Gesetzen regeln. Sind wir denn nicht mehr in der Lage selbstbestimmt vernünftig zu handeln? Wenn man dich fragt ja offenbar nicht. Jeder ist selbst dafür verantwortlich was er konsumiert und in wie weit das eigene Kind in diesem Fall auf das Medium "Internet" Zugriff hat. Aber man kann es eben auch an andere wie z.B. den Staat abschieben und nach weiteren Gesetzen und Regelungen schreien.
Angenommen Gronkh hätte sich nicht die Lizenz geholt, wäre meinetwegen in die USA ausgewandert und würde dort genau so weitermachen wie bisher. Was dann? Alles bleibt wie es ist...außer das uns wieder ein bisschen Kleingeld in der Kasse fehlt. Und mit dem "Kleingeld" könnte man wohl mehr als nur einer Schule das Jahresbudget zahlen. Nur so als Beispiel, weil du ja so besorgt um "unsere" Kinder bist.

P.S.: Die Frage nach den Kosten dieser Lizenz stellt sich mir gar nicht erst. Selbst wenn die Kosten sich auf 100€ belaufen würden...sie ist einfach völlig unberechtigt.


----------



## Khabarak (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



nikon87 schrieb:


> Wer bestimmt denn welche Mittel zur Einhaltung des Rundfunkstaatsvertrages nötig sind? Richtig...derjenige der dann die Kohle dafür kassiert. Wer bestimmt denn was ein "Rundfunkprogramm" ist? Wieder richtig...derjenige der dann die Kohle dafür kassiert. DAS ist für mich Willkür. Wir haben eine Möglichkeit den "kleinen" Leuten mehr Geld aus der Tasche zu locken? Wer ist für ja? Alle? Gut...los geht's. Und nur zu deiner Info: Auch Streamer die ausschließlich auf Twitch streamen (und das nicht ansatzweise 24/7) sind davon betroffen und werden zur Kasse gebeten. Vielleicht solltest auch du erst mal etwas nachforschen bevor du solche Fragen stellst.
> Das Internet hat leider nichts mit Rundfunk zu tun und gehört letztlich niemandem...zumindest noch solange wie die sogenannte "Netzneutralität" besteht. Hier gibt es keine begrenzten Sendefrequenzen oder sonstige derartige Einschränkungen auf Grund derer man den "Sendeplatz" reglementieren müsste. Die angeblichen Ziele die man durch diese Aktion erreichen will sind einfach nicht haltbar und daher ist auch die Regelung sinnlos. Ich wiederhole mich, aber DAS ist für mich Willkür.



Um hier nicht in einen "Zitierkrieg" auszuarten:

1) Die Gesetze regeln, was als Rundfunk gilt, und was nicht.
2) In der ganzen Diskussion um die Lizenzen hat schon PietSmiet - zusammen mit den Landesmedienanstalten gesagt, dass sie sich halt an die geltenden Gesetze halten.
Als die geschrieben wurden, gab es kein Internet.
Entsprechend wird darin nicht zwischen Rundfunk und Internet unterschieden.
3) Sobald Du regelmäßig auf Twitch oder einer ähnlichen Plattform streamst, erfüllst Du schon mal automatisch 2 der 5 Kriterien. (Regelmäßigkeit, mehr als 500 potenzielle Zuschauer).
Wenn dann noch ein gewisser Sendeplan dazu kommt, kann schon die redaktionelle Bearbeitung erfüllt sein.
Spätestens aber, sobald man sich Gäste in den Stream einlädt - was der gute Gronkh schon mehrfach getan hat.

Es hat also absolut nichts mit Willkür zu tun - auch wenn Du sie herbeireden willst.

Die Gesetze passen nicht zum Internet, stimmt auffallend.
Das macht sie dennoch nicht ungültig.

Wenn man was daran ändern will, gibt es eine Lösung:
Mal die Initiative ergreifen und sich politisch engagieren - In eine Partei eintreten und sich dort daran beteiligen, dass auf eine Änderung hingearbeitet wird.
Das klappt natürlich nicht in ein paar Wochen.
Aber entweder man macht was, oder man nimmt den Status Quo hin.

Bevor Du fragst:

Ich hab kein Problem damit, dass Gronkh und andere Streamer ein paar tausend € für jeweils einige Jahre Lizenz hinblättern müssen.
Darf man halt mal keine Shooter vor 22 Uhr streamen... so what?


----------



## nikon87 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*

Du verstehst es nicht oder willst es nicht verstehen. Du sagst selbst, dass das Gesetz hier unpassend ist, warum soll es denn aber deiner Meinung nach dann trotzdem angewendet werden? Das ergibt doch keinen Sinn oder? Es ergibt nur Sinn wenn man es aus der Sicht desjenigen sieht der daran verdient, dem Staat. Denn wenn man ernsthaft darüber nachdenken und das Gesetz entsprechend anpassen würde, dann würde man feststellen, dass man keine Gebühr verlangen kann. Damit würde man sich also ins eigene Fleisch schneiden. Und wer macht sowas schon gerne?

Das Ganze funktioniert aber eben trotzdem weil alle mitmachen. Jeder, so wie du ja offenbar auch, sieht dass da irgendwas nicht ganz passt. Aber da einem netterweise ja gleich die entsprechende Erklärung mitgeliefert wird, nehmen viele es einfach so hin und denken nicht weiter darüber nach. So wie die von dir genannten "korrekten" Streamer. Wenn das immerhin von einer Behörde kommt muss es schon richtig sein. Amen und Hallelujah!

Mir ist schon klar, dass du nichts dagegen hast wenn er das Geld hinblättern muss...betrifft dich ja nicht weiter oder? Außerdem hat er es ja eh so dicke und ihm wird die Kohle hinterher geschmissen. Und das nur weil er seine Fresse in die Kamera hält und dabei zockt. Unverschämtheit!
Und übrigens soll es auch Menschen geben die Abends/Nachts arbeiten und daher so ein Angebot vielleicht nicht zu den Zeiten nutzen können zu denen die armen kleinen Kinderchen in ihrem wohlig warmen Bettchen liegen. Sollen die ach so besorgten Eltern doch einfach die ganzen Plattformen blocken, Problem gelöst...so what?


----------



## Cybertrigger (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*

Meines erachtens betrifft was den schutz angeht der minderjährigen die schuld ebenfalls teilweise die Plattform die genutzt wird.
Bei Twitch kannst du ja deinen Stream als ab 18 markieren aber es wird nicht wirklich kontrolliert ob eine person wirklich 18 ist, sprich falschangaben werden gemacht.
Wenn man auf dauer solche dinge eher vermeiden möchte wäre sowas wie post ident als verifikations Massnahme zu nutzen für solche plattformen.
Wenn man öfter eine solche Plattform nutzt um sich dinge anzuschauen dann wäre der aufwand wohl einem wert.
Finde aber teilweise den unterschied zwischen youtube voraufgenommenen videos und welche die Live gestreamed werden teilweise eher schwamming.
Wenn jemand vom Schutz seine kinder redet müsste auch youtube komplet geblockt werden und jeglichen anderen Seiten auf denen material sein könnte das noch nicht für das Kind geeignet ist und ohne verifikation einfach geschaut werden kann.
Im moment betrifft das ganze wenige streamer in deutschland aber wenn man an hobby streamer denkt, die können sich das nicht unbedingt leisten, oder jemand der eher erst anfängt.
Wenn man wie schon erwähnt sagen würde ich streame 3 mal die Woche und zwar an diesen Tagen hat man ja schon einen sendeplan und da es das internet ist ist die Obergenze von möglichen zuschauern extrem hoch.
Ich finde das Thema allgemein gesehen interessant aber sie gehen gegen die grossen Streamer vor aus dem grund weil man da Geld machen kann und weniger aus einem anderen grund.


----------



## Maverick3k (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



Khabarak schrieb:


> Die Gesetze passen nicht zum Internet, stimmt auffallend.
> Das macht sie dennoch nicht ungültig.



Man will sie aber mit biegen und brechen auf das Internet anwenden, obwohl sie ganz genau wissen das es nicht wirklich funktioniert. Dann wird sich auf eine übermäßig veraltete Rechtssprechung berufen. Am Ende geht es nur um eines: €.


----------



## INU.ID (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JEVtiDeHKdc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## eXodus1989 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



hazelol schrieb:


> ich merk schon das bringt hier nichts.
> 
> 
> angenommen ich wäre jetzt ein streamer mit x.xxx zuschauern täglich. ich streame von 14- 22 uhr. wobei ab 20 uhr die zuschauerzahl stark zu rückgeht und der peak zwischen 17 und 19 uhr erreicht ist.
> ...



oh nein! Dann müsste man sich ja ... einen richtigen Job suchen!
So wie jeder andere Mensch auch. *skandal* 
sorry aber was ist das eigentlich für eine Vorstellung ein streamer zu sein? Den ganzen Tag an Rechner zu hängen und zu daddeln und damit sein Leben zu finanzieren. 
Wenn das jeder machen würde, sähe unsere Wirtschaft aber nicht mehr rosig aus.
Mach eine Ausbildung Oder geh studieren und such dir einen echten Job, dann brauchste auch keine Rundfunklizenz.


----------



## Shutterfly (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



Maverick3k schrieb:


> Am Ende geht es nur um eines: €.



Bullshit. Eine Lizenz kostet zwar einen hohen Betrag aber finanziert sicherlich nicht eine Einrichtung, welche der Staat mit Steuergeldern finanziert 

Es gab schon häufig Gerüchte/Vermutungen, dass es eher etwas mit "Ans Bein pissen" zutun hat, nachdem die Spitze der Medienanstalt in NRW von einem großen TV-Sender gewechselt ist.


----------



## plgElwood (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*

Ohne Regulierungswut brauch es auch keine Landesmediananstalt.
Vorgehen gegen Streamer ist Selbsterhalt. Genauso wie das anprangern von "Genderpricing" von der Bundesdiskriminierungsstelle.


"oh nein! Dann müsste man sich ja ... einen richtigen Job suchen!"

Wer das mit dem Streaming erfolgreich schafft, der ist doch eine selbstständige Tätigkeit. Natürlich ist das sehr Fragil. Wechselt man den Stil, dann gehen Leute weg. Streamt man weniger, gehen die Leute weg. 

 Es können aber nicht alle ne Banklehre machen und ihren Arsch 45 Jahre lang hinterm Schalter parken. Wenn man so denkt, dann kann man morgen den Sozialismus wieder einführen, 

 Firmengründungen sind in Deutschland rückläufig. Dies ist ein Mentalitätsproblem, der Deutsche der nicht auf die Sicherheit setzt und das Angestelltenverhältnis sucht  und gar  Selbständigkeit wagt der wird schon von vorn herein angeprangert. 
Wenn die Firma dann Pleite geht, dann gibts Schlaumeiersprüche im Zehnerpack und Hohn und Spott oben drauf. FÜR IMMER !!!

Migranten sind da (Gottseidank) Anders drauf. Die Gründen Firmen, schaffen Arbeitsplätze, und wenns nicht klappt..ja dann Klappts halt nicht.

Firmengrundungen: Anteil von Migranten legt weiter zu - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Dafür gibts ja (1€) GmbHs.


----------



## hazelol (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



eXodus1989 schrieb:


> oh nein! Dann müsste man sich ja ... einen richtigen Job suchen!
> So wie jeder andere Mensch auch. *skandal*
> sorry aber was ist das eigentlich für eine Vorstellung ein streamer zu sein? Den ganzen Tag an Rechner zu hängen und zu daddeln und damit sein Leben zu finanzieren.
> Wenn das jeder machen würde, sähe unsere Wirtschaft aber nicht mehr rosig aus.
> Mach eine Ausbildung Oder geh studieren und such dir einen echten Job, dann brauchste auch keine Rundfunklizenz.



scheinbar war der post schwer zu verstehen. aber ich kläre dich gerne auf, ich bin leider kein erfolgreicher streamer bzw überhaupt kein streamer, meine ausbildung habe ich schon vor längerem beendet. 
aber ich stimme dir zu wie sähe unsere wirtschaft aus, wenn jeder den ganzen tag vorm rechner säße oder noch viel schlimmer auf dem fußballplatz.


----------



## Godslayer666 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



eXodus1989 schrieb:


> oh nein! Dann müsste man sich ja ... einen richtigen Job suchen!
> So wie jeder andere Mensch auch. *skandal*
> sorry aber was ist das eigentlich für eine Vorstellung ein streamer zu sein? Den ganzen Tag an Rechner zu hängen und zu daddeln und damit sein Leben zu finanzieren.
> Wenn das jeder machen würde, sähe unsere Wirtschaft aber nicht mehr rosig aus.
> Mach eine Ausbildung Oder geh studieren und such dir einen echten Job, dann brauchste auch keine Rundfunklizenz.


Selten so ein Schwachsinn gelesen. Streamen auf Twitch, wenn du halbwegs Kohle verdienen willst (erfolgreich sein willst), heißt nicht sich einfach an den Rechner zu setzen - ggf Webcam anschließen - und drauf los zu daddeln. Deiner Aussage zufolge dürfte es dann ganze "Berufszweige" ala Sportler, Entertainer, Moderator ect. nicht geben - hätten sich ja einen "echten" Job suchen können.


----------



## eXodus1989 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



hazelol schrieb:


> scheinbar war der post schwer zu verstehen. aber ich kläre dich gerne auf, ich bin leider kein erfolgreicher streamer bzw überhaupt kein streamer, meine ausbildung habe ich schon vor längerem beendet.
> aber ich stimme dir zu wie sähe unsere wirtschaft aus, wenn jeder den ganzen tag vorm rechner säße oder noch viel schlimmer auf dem fußballplatz.



Dein Post war halt in ich-Form geschrieben ^^. Daher meine Antwort mit in du-Form.


----------



## hazelol (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*

_"angenommen ich wäre jetzt ein streamer mit x.xxx zuschauern täglich."

_das war der erste satz in meinem post, daher sollte der sachverhalt eigentlich mehr als klar sein.


----------



## eXodus1989 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



hazelol schrieb:


> _"angenommen ich wäre jetzt ein streamer mit x.xxx zuschauern täglich."
> 
> _das war der erste satz in meinem post, daher sollte der sachverhalt eigentlich mehr als klar sein.



Das spielt doch überhaupt keine Rolle. Wenn du es wärst oder ob du es bist, meine Antwort wäre die selbe.

Wenn jemand zB ein Gewerbe hat muss er sich auch an die gegebenen Gesetze halten wie hygiene oder Sicherheit etc. Wenn ein streamer in NRW eine Lizenz braucht dann ist das eben so. Er will damit ja auch schließlich Geld verdienen.


----------



## Gimmick (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



eXodus1989 schrieb:


> oh nein! Dann müsste man sich ja ... einen richtigen Job suchen!
> So wie jeder andere Mensch auch. *skandal*
> sorry aber was ist das eigentlich für eine Vorstellung ein streamer zu sein? Den ganzen Tag an Rechner zu hängen und zu daddeln und damit sein Leben zu finanzieren.
> Wenn das jeder machen würde, sähe unsere Wirtschaft aber nicht mehr rosig aus.
> Mach eine Ausbildung Oder geh studieren und such dir einen echten Job, dann brauchste auch keine Rundfunklizenz.



Die Streamer gehören zur Unterhaltungsbrache und haben definitiv ihre Daseinsberechtigung.

Aus meiner Sicht gibt es zwei "Rundfunk-Varianten":

A: 
Das Programm wird direkt zur Verfügung gestellt (TV, Streaming).

B:
Es stehen Videos zum Abruf zur Verfügung.

Bei A kann das gesendete Material vom Sender (Twitch, YT-Streaming, die eigentlichen TV-Sender) nicht vorher geprüft werden. Die Verantwortung liegt beim Produzenten, er muss sicherstellen, dass Richtlinien wie der Jugendschutz eingehalten werden. Gilt also auch nur, wenn der Produzent in Deutschland sitzt. Wenn die Streaming-Plattform effektive Alterverifizierung anbietet und der Streamer das nutzt würde z.B. die Sendezeitregelung wegfallen oder gelockert werden.


Bei B sehe ich eher den Hoster in der Verantwortung. Die Videos liegen bei ihm auf dem Server, er muss die Mittel zur Verfügung stellen, so dass die Richtlinien eingehalten werden können und bei Verstoß entsprechend handeln - wenn er einen Sitz in Deutshland hat.


Klar gibt es dann die riesige Lücke "Ausland", die hat man aber halt immer, auch beim TV, man kann auch ausländische Sender empfangen.
Zudem finde ich es auch ein wenig einseitig nur dem Gesetzgeber "Internet = Neuland" vorzuwerfen. Altersverifizierung gibt es seit Jahrzehnten für alles Mögliche, jetzt daherkommen und als große Video(Streaming) Plattform keine richtige Verifikation zu haben - das ist mindestens genauso kurz gedacht.


----------



## Khabarak (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



Maverick3k schrieb:


> Man will sie aber mit biegen und brechen auf das Internet anwenden, obwohl sie ganz genau wissen das es nicht wirklich funktioniert. Dann wird sich auf eine übermäßig veraltete Rechtssprechung berufen. Am Ende geht es nur um eines: €.





nikon87 schrieb:


> Du verstehst es nicht oder willst es nicht verstehen. Du sagst selbst, dass das Gesetz hier unpassend ist, warum soll es denn aber deiner Meinung nach dann trotzdem angewendet werden?



Um mal beide gleichzeitig zu beantworten:

So lange die Gesetze nicht umgeschrieben werden, ist der Gesetzestext so, dass er auf ALLE Anwendung findet - vollkommen gleich, wie sich der Übertragungsweg schimpft.

Und so lange das Gesetz genau so formuliert ist, findet es eben auf alle Formen von Sendern Anwendung - eben auch bei Streamern.
Das kann man finden, wie man will, aktuell ist es eben das geltende Recht.

Und ein alter Leitsatz in der Geschäfts- und sonstigen Welt heißt: "Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht".

Als Unternehmer - und nichts anderes ist Erik Range - hat man sich über die geltenden Gesetze zu informieren, bevor man sich in unbekannte Gewässer begibt.


P.S. Wie der aktuellen Situation abgeholfen werden kann, habe ich schon geschrieben.
Viel Erfolg dabei.


----------



## hazelol (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*

ja aber wenn ich eine imbissbude habe und mir jemand eine schanklizenz aufzwingen will, dann muss ich das weder gut finden noch den sinn verstehen.

fakt ist und das weiß hier jeder, in deutschland schaut mich sich generell erstmal die dinge an wo man geld holen kann. hier werden ja auch steuerverbrechen härter bestraft als viele andere straftaten. und um es einmal gesagt zu haben, die gesetze werden angewendet, wenn der jeweilige verantwortliche es für nötig hält. ansonsten wird auch gerne mal ein oder beide augen zugedrückt.


----------



## EmoJack (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



eXodus1989 schrieb:


> oh nein! Dann müsste man sich ja ... einen richtigen Job suchen!
> So wie jeder andere Mensch auch. *skandal*
> sorry aber was ist das eigentlich für eine Vorstellung ein streamer zu sein? Den ganzen Tag an Rechner zu hängen und zu daddeln und damit sein Leben zu finanzieren.
> Wenn das jeder machen würde, sähe unsere Wirtschaft aber nicht mehr rosig aus.
> Mach eine Ausbildung Oder geh studieren und such dir einen echten Job, dann brauchste auch keine Rundfunklizenz.




Ja ne is klar. Wenn jeder, der in der Unterhaltungsbranche arbeitet laut dir keinen Job hat... dann sehen unsere Arbeitslosenzahlen plötzlich ganz schön düster aus 

Edit: achso, stimmt, Erik Range hat keinen richtigen Job, er schafft nur Arbeitsplätze.


----------



## eXodus1989 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



EmoJack schrieb:


> Ja ne is klar. Wenn jeder, der in der Unterhaltungsbranche arbeitet laut dir keinen Job hat... dann sehen unsere Arbeitslosenzahlen plötzlich ganz schön düster aus
> 
> Edit: achso, stimmt, Erik Range hat keinen richtigen Job, er schafft nur Arbeitsplätze.



nichts desto trotz muss er sich an geltendes Recht halten und das tut er ja auch. Aber wenn man streamer sein will und mault rum wegen Lizenzen die er benötigt muss man sich eben umorientieren wenn man damit nicht einverstanden ist. 
Jede Branche hat ihre Gesetze.


----------



## Khabarak (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhÃ¤lt Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



hazelol schrieb:


> ja aber wenn ich eine imbissbude habe und mir jemand eine schanklizenz aufzwingen will, dann muss ich das weder gut finden noch den sinn verstehen.



Mal abgesehen davon, dass Du als Voraussetzung für das "Aufzwingen einer Schanklizenz" entsprechende Getränke im Angebot haben musst...
Und Gronk bietet eben hier "Getränk" Livestream zu festen Zeiten an - ergo: Sendelizenz.



Cybertrigger schrieb:


> Meines erachtens betrifft was den schutz angeht der minderjährigen die schuld ebenfalls teilweise die Plattform die genutzt wird.
> Bei Twitch kannst du ja deinen Stream als ab 18 markieren aber es wird nicht wirklich kontrolliert ob eine person wirklich 18 ist, sprich falschangaben werden gemacht.
> Wenn man auf dauer solche dinge eher vermeiden möchte wäre sowas wie post ident als verifikations Massnahme zu nutzen für solche plattformen.
> Wenn man öfter eine solche Plattform nutzt um sich dinge anzuschauen dann wäre der aufwand wohl einem wert.
> ...



Youtube hat eine eigene Sektion - mit eiener App - für Kinder:

YouTube Kids

Nur gab es da in den letzten Wochen auch ein paar Skandale, dass sich einige Kanäle da rein gedrängt haben, die dann alles andere als jugendfreie Inhalte produzierten.
Hintergedanke war: Kinder schauen länger und schalten seltener um - ergo: mehr Werbeeinnahmen bei elendig langen und teilweise sehr verstörenden Videos.
Da hat Youtube den Bannhammer rausgeholt und viele dieser Kanäle sind verschwunden.


----------



## EmoJack (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



eXodus1989 schrieb:


> nichts desto trotz muss er sich an geltendes Recht halten und das tut er ja auch. Aber wenn man streamer sein will und mault rum wegen Lizenzen die er benötigt muss man sich eben umorientieren wenn man damit nicht einverstanden ist.
> Jede Branche hat ihre Gesetze.



Was jetzt? Muss er sich an für Rundfunk geltende Gesetze halten oder hat er keinen Job? Du musst dich schon entscheiden. 
Und ansonsten: Ja, sein gemaule (besonders in seinem neuen Video) nervt gewaltig - er neigt leider dazu, sich in der Opferrolle sehr wohl zu fühlen.
Warum er sich deswegen umorientieren sollte ist mir auch nicht ganz klar. Wie bei jedem "richtigen Job" gibts auch als Streamer/Youtuber Dinge, die einen nerven. Das kann man auch gerne laut so sagen, muss aber deswegen nicht gleich einen neuen Job suchen.


----------



## Khabarak (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



hazelol schrieb:


> ja aber wenn ich eine imbissbude habe und mir jemand eine schanklizenz aufzwingen will, dann muss ich das weder gut finden noch den sinn verstehen.
> 
> fakt ist und das weiß hier jeder, in deutschland schaut mich sich generell erstmal die dinge an wo man geld holen kann. hier werden ja auch steuerverbrechen härter bestraft als viele andere straftaten. und um es einmal gesagt zu haben, die gesetze werden angewendet, wenn der jeweilige verantwortliche es für nötig hält. ansonsten wird auch gerne mal ein oder beide augen zugedrückt.



Zu deinem Edit:

Ah ja... Steuerverbrechen werden also härter bestraft als schwere Körperverletzung, Totschlag, oder Mord... mhm.. genau...
Steuerverbrechen geben deshalb so hohe Strafsummen, weil (man lese und Staune):
1) Der Staat die nicht gezahlten (oder fälschlich erstatteten) Steuern auch gern zurück hätte
2) oben drauf eben noch eine Strafe für das Vergehen kommt

Aber:
Bei rechtzeitiger Selbstanzeige wird die Strafe entweder deutlich milder, oder entfällt komplett. Es muss aber eine Selbstanzeige VOR einem laufenden Verfahren sein.
Du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass Uli Hoeneß wirklich hart bestraft wurde...


Edit:
Zu Gronkhs neuem Video muss ich sagen, dass er darauf zu achten scheint, dass seine Fanboys nicht zu sehr über die Stränge schlagen.
Ich hab einige Benachrichtigungen über neue Kommentare bekommen, die dann in den Kommentaren nicht mehr auftauchten.

Edit2: Den unschuldigen Rainer Calmund raus genommen und Luxus Knasti Uli Hoeneß eingetragen.


----------



## keinnick (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



Khabarak schrieb:


> Du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass Rainer Kallmund wirklich hart bestraft wurde...



Der heißt Reiner Calmund und der Mann den Du suchst nennt sich Uli Hoeneß.


----------



## Khabarak (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



keinnick schrieb:


> Der heißt Reiner Calmund und der Mann den Du suchst nennt sich Uli Hoeneß.



Hast Recht.. da siehste mal, wie sehr mich Fußball interessiert.

Dennoch peinlich, dass ich als Kölner Callis Namen falsch schreibe...


----------



## nikon87 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



Gimmick schrieb:


> Altersverifizierung gibt es seit Jahrzehnten für alles Mögliche, jetzt daherkommen und als große Video(Streaming) Plattform keine richtige Verifikation zu haben - das ist mindestens genauso kurz gedacht.


Bitte erleuchte mich und sag mir welche " richtige Altersverifikation" ein TV-Sender hat wenn er Abends den neusten Horrorthriller ausstrahlt? Eine kurze Warnmeldung vor dem Filmstart, dass das Programm erst ab 16/18 ist...hammer. Wen hält das auf einfach weiterzuschauen? Keinen. Gibt es diese Meldung auch bei Streaming-Plattformen? Ja. Also...wo ist dein Problem?

Aber es macht keinen Sinn sich mit Leuten zu unterhalten die offensichtlich keinerlei Hintergrundwissen haben und auch nicht gewillt sind sich ein solches anzueignen bevor man mit wilden Spekulationen und Vermutungen um sich wirft. Wenn man sich nicht bewusst machen kann, dass das hier angewendete Gesetz einfach in keinster Weise zutreffend ist und daher reine Geldmacherei bedeutet, tut mir ehrlich gesagt leid. Denn die Vermutung, dass auch viele andere ähnlich gelagerte Fälle dermaßen gleichgültig hingenommen werden liegt sehr nahe. Ich möchte da nur mal das Stichwort "Rundfunkgebühren" in den Raum werfen. Findet ihr wahrscheinlich auch gut und richtig, dass es die gibt und auch in der Höhe gerechtfertigt.

Das Gesetz gibt es nicht erst seit gestern. Warum wird es dann erst jetzt auch auf das Internet angewendet wo dieses neue "Berufsfeld" so gesehen durchstartet? Weil es dem modernen deutschen Politiker erst jetzt bewusst geworden ist, dass es sowas im Internet gibt oder weil man erkannt hat, dass es hier auf relativ einfache Art und Weise was zu holen gibt? Ich meine eben wohl Zweiteres und anscheinend bin ich mit der Meinung nicht alleine. Jugendschutz ist hier nur der vorgeschobene Grund damit Leute wie ihr sich keine weiteren Gedanken machen müssen. Wenn sich das Kind nämlich den neuen Star Wars anschauen will wo es von Gewalt nur so strotzt ist das in Ordnung (auch wenn genauso gesetzeswidrig)...ist ja ein künstlerisches Werk (Film)...aber einen Stream anschauen wo jemand das neue Star Wars Game zockt wo genau das selbe vorkommt? Geht auf keinen Fall...das Spiel ist ja erst ab 18 und außerdem verdient dieser dreiste Streamer auch noch Geld damit.

So wie sich das hier darstellt spricht bei vielen wohl auch einfach der Neid darauf, dass es eben Menschen gibt die ihr Hobby zum Beruf gemacht haben und davon gut leben können. Das deprimiert natürlich wenn man dann sich selbst anschaut, der jeden Tag auf seine triste Arbeitsstelle pendeln muss um am Ende des Monats einen Bruchteil dessen zu verdienen was ein Streamer mit "ein bisschen Gedaddel" macht. Tia...wenn es doch so einfach ist...warum macht ihr es nicht auch? Rechner haben wohl viele schon...fehlt nur noch eine Cam und ein Account bei einer Streaming-Plattform und schon können die Millionen rollen.


Khabarak schrieb:


> Hast Recht.. da siehste mal, wie sehr mich Fußball interessiert.


Jo...und man sieht mal wieder dass du dich gerne zu Dingen äußerst von denen du eigentlich keine Ahnung hast aber trotzdem jedem deine Meinung vor die Füße kotzen musst. Ganz toll gemacht.


----------



## MOD6699 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*

Wie regeln die Rocketbeans das eigentlich?


----------



## keinnick (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*

Die haben eine Lizenz.


----------



## hazelol (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*

die senden auch 24/7 und bestehen aus mehr als 1 person. und auch dort wird vor 22 uhr pubg gestreamt


----------



## Gimmick (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



nikon87 schrieb:


> Bitte erleuchte mich und sag mir welche " richtige Altersverifikation" ein TV-Sender hat wenn er Abends den neusten Horrorthriller ausstrahlt? Eine kurze Warnmeldung vor dem Filmstart, dass das Programm erst ab 16/18 ist...hammer. Wen hält das auf einfach weiterzuschauen? Keinen. Gibt es diese Meldung auch bei Streaming-Plattformen? Ja. Also...wo ist dein Problem?



Wer so nett Bittet wird erleuchtet:

Die "richtige" im Sinne von "gesetzeskonforme" Alterverifizierung haben die Sender, in dem sie, wie Du schon sagst, Sendungen mit Altersbeschränkung erst ab einer bestimmten Uhrzeit mit Warnhinweis senden. 
Das gibt es auch bei ein paar Streamingdiensten von TV Anbietern. Da funktioniert der Stream dann nur ab XY Uhr und es kommt der gleiche Hinweis bzgl. der Altersbeschränkung. 

Kann ich einen Twitch Stream von einem deutschen Streamer, der ein Spiel ab 16 spielt nur ab 22:00 Uhr schauen? Nein.

Also entweder darf der Streamer nur ab 22:00 Uhr senden, oder die Plattform darf erst ab 22:00 Uhr in DE zur Verfügung stehen und/oder es gibt die Möglichkeit sich mit geprüftem Altersnachweiß zu registrieren, dann hängt die Verfügbarkeit nach dem LogIn von Alter und Uhrzeit etc. ab.


----------



## MOD6699 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*

Die haben eine Lizenz.

ja die hat Gronkh doch jetzt auch. Müssen die nicht die gleichen Auflagen erfüllen?


----------



## Khabarak (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



nikon87 schrieb:


> Jo...und man sieht mal wieder dass du dich gerne zu Dingen äußerst von denen du eigentlich keine Ahnung hast aber trotzdem jedem deine Meinung vor die Füße kotzen musst. Ganz toll gemacht.



Glashaus und Steine und so... 
Mehr sag ich dazu nicht mehr.


Edit:


MOD6699 schrieb:


> Die haben eine Lizenz.
> 
> ja die hat Gronkh doch jetzt auch. Müssen die nicht die gleichen Auflagen erfüllen?



Ja, müssen sie.
Wenn ich es richtig sehe, gibt es auf deren YT Kanal keinerlei gespeicherte Streams von PUBG.
Keine Ahnung, wie sie das mit COD geklärt haben.
Da musst Du deren Jugendschutzbeauftragten fragen.

Auch das Streamen von PUBG ab 21:05 scheint erst mal etwas früh, aber auch da muss wohl deren Jugendschutzbeauftragter Rede und Antwort stehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



> Das bedeutet, dass Inhalte ab 16 Jahren erst ab 22 Uhr und Inhalte ab 18 Jahren erst ab Mitternacht ausgestrahlt werden dürfen.


Aber bitte mit dem Satz der Bundesmiracoli " Wir sind Neuland " als Lauftext im Screen. Diejenigen die das am ehesten schauem würden haben das entsprechende Game wohl @ Home liegen trotz der tollen Label. Da muss es andere Wege geben und wer etwas will wird immer Mittel Wege finden die " Regeln " zu brechen.


----------



## MOD6699 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*

Hm könnte fast meinen bei den Beans schon vor 22 Uhr PUBG gesehen zu haben (auf Twitch)...


----------



## Gimmick (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*

Nach ein wenig bingen () scheint es aus meiner Sicht so zu sein, dass die Uhrzeit nur eine von mehreren Möglichkeiten ist, die Jugenschutzbestimmungen einzuhalten.
Auf Twitch kann man wohl Kanäle als "ab 18" einstufen und durch ein Browser PlugIn entsprechend sperren. 

Damit haben die Eltern wieder den Neuland-Wanderpokal.

Sollte das so stimmen, würde ich mich schon darüber wundern, dass das durchgeht. Ich bin jetzt nicht gerade neu im Neuland und hatte noch nie davon gehört, das wird den meisten Eltern vmutlich nicht anders gehen.

Müsste man eher den anderen Weg gehen und die Streams funktionieren nur mit PlugIn. Würde viel schneller die Runde machen ;D


----------



## cryon1c (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*

Ich hoffe mal das immer mehr Streamer und Youtuber sich dem nicht beugen und umziehen. Der Vorteil davon, so einen Content zu produzieren ist einfach und primitiv, man braucht nur halbwegs schnelles (6Mbit/s max für Twitch) und stabiles Internet sowie gängige Hardware die man überall bekommt oder als Smartphone eh dabei hat. 

Wieso kommen andere Länder nicht auf so dämliche Ideen?

Da steht nicht der Jugendschutz dahinter (denn da würde man die Plattform anschreiben, damit diese es dann umsetzt für alle Kanäle), es geht nur ums Geld. 

Wenns dem Kollegen zu bunt wird, zieht der um. Irgendwann sind die finanziellen Nachteile und die zusätzliche Arbeit so heftig, das man lieber 1000km weiter weg wohnt und für gewisse Gelegenheiten rüberfliegt, kostet weniger auf dauer. 

Deutschland muss sich ja unbedingt zum Affen machen. Erst hatten wir den lustigen Youtube-Filter, praktisch als das einzige Land. Hat sich ewig hingezogen, ist noch gar net so lange her das es gelöst ist - und nu failen wir wieder, weil wir jedem Content Creator ans Bein pissen wollen, der das ganze live macht.

Muss das sein? Die Kohle kriegt Papa Staat doch auch so durch Steuern von den Leuten, die muss man nicht noch quälen. Im Gegensatz zu einer normalen Firma mit Standort, können diese Leute innerhalb von Tagen mit Hab, Gut und Studio im anderen Land weitermachen und Schland verliert Einnahmen, kreative Köpfe & Entertainer und der Ruf ist dann hinüber.


P.S.: von Jugendschutz halte ich im Netz nicht viel. 
a) ist dieser so gut wie nicht umsetzbar, vieles lässt sich umgehen, Filter funktionieren kaum, es gibt IMMER einfache Wege für die Leute mit 2-3 Klicks an den Content zu kommen der über ihrem Alter freigegeben ist.
b) das hindert nur die gesamte Struktur vom Internet, die User wehren sich gegen die Zensur und staatliche oder private Regulierung, ist das regional, verliert die Region sofort alle Vorteile. 

Wie soll der Jugendschutz denn funktionieren? Kein PUBG vor 22:00? Geil, der Streamer hat Nachteile während seine Nachbarn die noch nicht per Lizenz gezwungen werden oder einfach im Ausland wohnen, alle Vorteile haben. Dem Zuschauer ist das soooooooooo egal. Der guggt sich das an, was er will, im Internet ist alles 24/7/365 für alle verfügbar, ohne Einschränkungen. Das was hier passiert, ist einfach - der Streamer zahlt dafür, um Nachteile zu haben. Es gibt nur zwei Auswege - auswandern sobald man groß genug ist und/oder erfolgreich verklagen, geht nicht anders. 
Gesetze hinken der Realität immer hinterher, aber so blöd kann man doch nicht sein, Livestreaming für mehr als 500 Zuschauer in Deutschland existiert nicht seit gestern - hätte längst ne Regelung kommen müssen um diese nicht als Fernsehsender zu behandeln.


Edit: die Kanäle ab 18 zu markieren - das machen die Streamer selbst. Keiner muss es, keinen juckt es, viele machen das NICHT weil es einen pop-up im Player produziert der einmalig weggeklickt werden muss. Sonst ist das auf dem Kanal nirgendwo vermerkt. Twitch handelt nach eigenen ToS praktisch nicht was das angeht, so lange da keine Meldungen von Usern in Massen reinfliegen. Ist auch gut so. Das Internet bietet den Leuten die Möglichkeit, kreativ und frei zu sein ohne Altersgrenzen, die volle Verantwortung liegt hier bei den Eltern und bei niemand anderem.


----------



## lustige_Fehlerquelle (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*

..typisch Staat, staatsnahe Organisationen und Monopole - einfach nur EKELHAFT!

PS: Wie lächerlich - keine Inhalte über 16 vor 22:00 Uhr? Sau peinlich.. 
ICH HASSE DEN STAAT, alle Staaten (und nochmal für jene die den Unterschied zwischen Staaten und Länder nicht verstehen: Ich hab nichts gegen Länder, Ländereien, Regionen, etc). Genauso kotz ich ab auf Monopolstellungen.  Weg damit!

nicht vor 22 Uhr - im Internet - MEZ wäre noch gut zum Dazuschreiben, sonst könnten australische Gronkh-Fans leicht durcheinanderkommen.. - rein theoretisch.

Man, was für ein Spießbürgerdenken. .Ich stell mir vor, wie ein Haufen Bürokraten in hochdekorierten Ämtern täglich mit ihren kleinen Köpfen zusammenrennen, Autsch!-schreien und ihnen dabei noch viel dümmere Ideen aus den Mäulern purzeln, welche natürlich alle als Gesetze oder Regulierungen verabschiedet werden wollen.

In diesem Sinne - ich verabschiede mich (geh jetzt nämlich bissl American Dad schauen)


----------



## nikon87 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



Gimmick schrieb:


> Die "richtige" im Sinne von "gesetzeskonforme" Alterverifizierung haben die Sender, in dem sie, wie Du schon sagst, Sendungen mit Altersbeschränkung erst ab einer bestimmten Uhrzeit mit Warnhinweis senden.
> Das gibt es auch bei ein paar Streamingdiensten von TV Anbietern. Da funktioniert der Stream dann nur ab XY Uhr und es kommt der gleiche Hinweis bzgl. der Altersbeschränkung.


Es ist ja auch allgemein bekannt, dass spätestens um 22:00 Uhr ALLE Kinder/Jugendlichen unter 16 Jahren im Bettchen liegen. Denn das wird sicher von den fürsorglichen Eltern überwacht. Und wenn das Kind immer schön brav ist kauft Mutti oder Vati ihm auch zum Geburtstag das so lang ersehnte Ballerspiel damit endlich das Genörgel aufhört. Idealerweise steht der Rechner/die Konsole dann noch im Kinderzimmer, damit man das Balg auch wirklich für ein paar Stunden los ist und sich nicht damit beschäftigen muss. Für den Schutz in diesem für einen selbst unkontrollierbaren Umfeld sind ja andere zuständig die man dann dafür verantwortlich machen kann wenn das Kind was falsches zu sehen bekommt.


Khabarak schrieb:


> Glashaus und Steine und so...
> Mehr sag ich dazu nicht mehr.


Leere Phrasen helfen dir auch nicht weiter, aber so kann man sich natürlich auch aus einer verlorenen Diskussion schleichen. Kannst mir gerne mitteilen wo ich mich hier so wie du zu etwas äußere von dem ich keinerlei Ahnung habe. Und komm mir nicht wieder mit: Aber du hast ja keine eigenen Kinder! Habe ich nicht, korrekt. Weil ich es ehrlich gesagt auch nicht verantworten könnte ein Kind in diese Welt zu setzen. Das heißt aber nicht, dass ich mich damit nicht auskenne. Nur damit du verstehst was ich damit meine: Meine Mutter ist/war Erzieherin (Tagesmutter) und ich kann daher sehr gut mit Kindern. Du allerdings hast dich ganz offensichtlich noch nie mit dem hier behandelten Themenbereich "Streaming" auseinandergesetzt und willst uns trotzdem deine Meinung als einzig richtige Wahrheit verkaufen. Dabei weiterhin viel Erfolg...vielleicht solltest du ja selbst Politiker werden. Mit heißer Luft kennst du dich ja anscheinend aus.


----------



## Gimmick (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



lustige_Fehlerquelle schrieb:


> ICH HASSE DEN STAAT, alle Staaten




Unter 16 und zuviel PUBG-Streams geschaut?



nikon87 schrieb:


> Es ist ja auch allgemein bekannt, dass spätestens um 22:00 Uhr ALLE Kinder/Jugendlichen unter 16 Jahren im Bettchen liegen. Denn das wird sicher von den fürsorglichen Eltern überwacht. Und wenn das Kind immer schön brav ist kauft Mutti oder Vati ihm auch zum Geburtstag das so lang ersehnte Ballerspiel damit endlich das Genörgel aufhört. Idealerweise steht der Rechner/die Konsole dann noch im Kinderzimmer, damit man das Balg auch wirklich für ein paar Stunden los ist und sich nicht damit beschäftigen muss. Für den Schutz in diesem für einen selbst unkontrollierbaren Umfeld sind ja andere zuständig die man dann dafür verantwortlich machen kann wenn das Kind was falsches zu sehen bekommt.



Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, ob ich Dich noch richtig verstehe. 

Möchtest Du den Jugenschutz komplett abschaffen?


----------



## Khabarak (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*

Du wiederholst nur immer und immer wieder, dass die Anwendung der Gesetze auf Streamer unlogisch sind.
Klar, stimme ich zu.

Allerdings weigerst du dich beharrlich anzuerkennen, dass die aktuelle Formulierung eben jener Gesetze keinen Unterschied zwischen Internet und TV / Radio machen.
Und alleine dadurch sind Streamer am Haken.
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Da hilft es auch in keiner weise diverse tausend Zeichen darauf zu verschwenden, wie ungerecht und unlogisch doch alles ist.

Einzige Lösung: daran mitwirken, dass der nächste Staatsvertrag 2020 entsprechende Änderungen enthält.
Und die dezenten Hinweise, dass die LMA-NRW die Gesetze selbst für veraltet hält, sie sich nach eigenen Angaben aber nun mal dran halten müssen, hast du ebenfalls komplett ignoriert.

CDU und FDP NRW haben in der Koalitionsvereinbarung auch aufgenommen, dass sie den Vertrag ändern wollen.
Nun fehlen noch die anderen 15 Bundesländer.

Es hilft nicht, wenn Du dich immer wieder wie ein trotziges Kind hinstellst und mit dem Fuß stampfst, nur um deinen Unmut zu verkünden, dass es aber ungerecht sei.
Solltest Du nicht in NRW leben: einfach mal alle paar Wochen eine Mail an deine Landesregierung schicken und passende Änderungen anregen - oder in der lokalen Vertretung besagter Partei vorbei schauen und mit den dort arbeitenden reden.

Hier im PCGH Forum änderst Du absolut nichts an der aktuellen Situation.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



> Möchtest Du den Jugenschutz komplett abschaffen?


Wenn man es als Gebäude sieht ist er eh schon nur noch eine Ruine. Was vielleicht vor 40 - 50 Jahren noch Schützenswert war ist in der heutigen Zeit eher Lächerlich und so lange Eltern nicht mitspielen sind " Gesetze " so sinnvoll wie Türen ohne Schlösser


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



Thoddeleru schrieb:


> Es ist halt im Endeffekt unwirksam und leicht zu umgehen. Wenn Gronkh erst ab 22 Uhr Shooter streamen darf, gehe ich halt morgens um zehn auf YouTube. Außer der Behörde durch die Gebühr hat hier niemand was gewonnen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem XT1650 mit Tapatalk



Die Gebühren sind offensichtlich niedrig und das Gesetz wurde zu einer Zeit geschaffen, als nur eine Hand voll Fernsehsender betroffen waren. Es geht also nicht um große Behördeneinnahmen, die Rundfunktbetreiber müssen lediglich die Verwaltungskosten selbst bezahlen, anstatt der Allgemeinheit zu Lasten zu fallen. Und On-Demand-Anbieter wie Youtube sind eigentlich verpflichtet, wirkungsvolle Zugangssperren zwischen Jugendliche und jugendgefährdende Inhalte zu schalten. In diesem Rahmen müsste Gronkh übrigens gegen Alphabet klagen können, wenn seine Konkurrenten via Youtube den Jugendschutz unterlaufen und sich so Vorteile verschaffen.




nikon87 schrieb:


> Bitte erleuchte mich und sag mir welche " richtige Altersverifikation" ein TV-Sender hat wenn er Abends den neusten Horrorthriller ausstrahlt? Eine kurze Warnmeldung vor dem Filmstart, dass das Programm erst ab 16/18 ist...hammer. Wen hält das auf einfach weiterzuschauen? Keinen. Gibt es diese Meldung auch bei Streaming-Plattformen? Ja. Also...wo ist dein Problem?



Die Meldung ist ein Hinweis an die Erziehungsberechtigten, die eigentlich die Kontrolle über den abendlichen Medienkonsum ihrer Schützlinge ausüben bzw. bei Kindern den TV-Konsum mitten in der Nacht ganz unterbinden sollten. Tagsüber dagegen hat der Gesetzgeber durch die Zeitenregelung einen Bereich geschaffen, in denen nur jugendsichere Medien laufen, so dass Jugendliche nachmittags auch mal sich selbst überlassen werden können.




Gimmick schrieb:


> Nach ein wenig bingen () scheint es aus meiner Sicht so zu sein, dass die Uhrzeit nur eine von mehreren Möglichkeiten ist, die Jugenschutzbestimmungen einzuhalten.
> Auf Twitch kann man wohl Kanäle als "ab 18" einstufen und durch ein Browser PlugIn entsprechend sperren.
> 
> Damit haben die Eltern wieder den Neuland-Wanderpokal.
> ...



Eine eigenverantwortliche Kennzeichnung x-beliebiger Streamer und ein Plug-In, dass erst aktiviert werden muss, kann eigentlich kein wirkungsvoller Jugendschutz im Sinne des deutschen Gesetzes sein. Da folgt eigentlich der umgekehrten Annahme: Wer jugendgefährdete Inhalte verbreiten möchte, muss sicherstellen, dass der Vertriebsweg für Minderjährige nicht zugänglich ist. In Kinos und bei physischen Medien überwacht der Verkäufer an der Kasse laut Gesetz die Einhaltung, bei on-demand und Fernabsatz muss das Alter des Account-Inhabers respektive bestellenden über ein sicheres Verfahren (z.B. Post-Ident) sichergestellt werden. Die einzige Ausnahme von diesen Einschränkungen ist das Zeitfenster nach 22/nach 24 Uhr im Fernsehen, in dem die Eltern ihren Schützlingen keinen unkontrollierten TV-Zugang gewähren sollen.
Anekdote an dieser Stelle: RTL hat Tarantions "The Hateful Eight" in zwei unmittelbar aufeinander folgenden Teilen ausgestrahlt, um nur die vordere Hälfte nach ab12-Regeln schneiden zu müssen. Der zweite Teil ab 22:00 galt als eigene Sendung und konnte ab16-Inhalte liefern.


----------



## INU.ID (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



EmoJack schrieb:


> Und ansonsten: Ja, sein gemaule (besonders in seinem neuen Video) nervt gewaltig - er neigt leider dazu, sich in der Opferrolle sehr wohl zu fühlen.



Irgendwie scheinen diesen Punkt einige Menschen nicht so richtig zu verstehen, daher versuche ich es noch mal etwas einfacher:

Gronkh gehört in Deutschland zu den größten Content-Creator/Lets Playern/wie auch immer man ihn nennen möchte. Er hat mehrere Kanäle auf Youtube, zwei auf Twitch, hat regelmäßig Werbeverträge, bezahlte Auftritte usw. Kurz: Gronkh verdient sehr gut. Egal was seine Lizenz kostet, er kann es sich locker leisten.

Jetzt gibt es da draußen aber noch hunderte/tausende andere deutsche "Streamer" (Twitch, YouNow, Facebook, Youtube, wo man eben so streamen kann). Manche wenige verdienen so gut dass sie davon leben können (Vollzeitjob), manche machen es nebenher (Nebeneinkommen) - und sehr viele machen es als Hobby (quasi null Einnahmen durch die Streams). Trotzdem brauchen, nach aktueller Auslegung (siehe Gronkh), *ALLE* die einigermaßen regelmäßig streamen (*und egal wie viele Zuschauer sie haben*!!!) eine kostspielige und aufwendig umzusetzende Rundfunklizenz.

Ergo streamen fast alle deutschen Streamer, die "halbwegs regelmäßig" streamen (und davon gibt es nunmal eine ganze Menge), eigentlich "illegal".

Deswegen "mault" Gronkh über die Situation. Eben weil es eigentlich "das Aus" für alle deutschen Streamer bedeutet, die sich so eine Lizenz (oder/und die Umsetzung der Auflagen) nicht leisten können (also 99,8%). Hobby = TOT.

Genau deswegen "kämpft" auch PietSmiet dagegen an. Auch die könnten sich locker eine Lizenz und entsprechendes zusätzliches Personal leisten (und haben vielleicht auch schon eine Lizenz beantragt). Aber wie gesagt, die "Kleinen" nicht. Und wenn die "Großen" sich nicht wehren, wird die kleinen eh keiner mehr wahrnehmen.


----------



## MG42 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*

Es wird Zeit dass ALLE die GEZ-Gebühr verweigern oder durch Teilzahlungen die Verwaltung dermaßen überfordern, dass sich die korrupten und falschen Chefs der verschiedenen Medienanstalten ihre vergoldete Pension und ihren frechen Gehälter nicht mehr leisten können und die ganzen Staatssender geschlossen werden.

Wie kann sich jemand oder eine Gruppe von Leuten eine solche diktatorische Zensur-Kacke erlauben?


----------



## Gimmick (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Eine eigenverantwortliche Kennzeichnung x-beliebiger Streamer und ein Plug-In, dass erst aktiviert werden muss, kann eigentlich kein wirkungsvoller Jugendschutz im Sinne des deutschen Gesetzes sein. Da folgt eigentlich der umgekehrten Annahme: Wer jugendgefährdete Inhalte verbreiten möchte, muss sicherstellen, dass der Vertriebsweg für Minderjährige nicht zugänglich ist. In Kinos und bei physischen Medien überwacht der Verkäufer an der Kasse laut Gesetz die Einhaltung, bei on-demand und Fernabsatz muss das Alter des Account-Inhabers respektive bestellenden über ein sicheres Verfahren (z.B. Post-Ident) sichergestellt werden. Die einzige Ausnahme von diesen Einschränkungen ist das Zeitfenster nach 22/nach 24 Uhr im Fernsehen, in dem die Eltern ihren Schützlingen keinen unkontrollierten TV-Zugang gewähren sollen.
> Anekdote an dieser Stelle: RTL hat Tarantions "The Hateful Eight" in zwei unmittelbar aufeinander folgenden Teilen ausgestrahlt, um nur die vordere Hälfte nach ab12-Regeln schneiden zu müssen. Der zweite Teil ab 22:00 galt als eigene Sendung und konnte ab16-Inhalte liefern.



Das war etwas missverständlich: Der Streamer kennzeichnet seinen Stream. 
Aber ohne PlugIn bringt das ja nichts - I don't know. ^^

Das hier hatte ich gefunden:
Rocket Beans TV wird 18! | Rocket Beans TV : Rocket Beans TV 



INU.ID schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheinen diesen Punkt einige Menschen  nicht so richtig zu verstehen, daher versuche ich es noch mal etwas  einfacher:
> 
> Gronkh gehört in Deutschland zu den größten Content-Creator/Lets  Playern/wie auch immer man ihn nennen möchte. Er hat mehrere Kanäle auf  Youtube, zwei auf Twitch, hat regelmäßig Werbeverträge, bezahlte  Auftritte usw. Kurz: Gronkh verdient sehr gut. Egal was seine Lizenz  kostet, er kann es sich locker leisten.
> 
> ...



Absolut nachvollziehbar.
Es muss eine Unterscheidung für privat und gewerblich her und eine Abstufung nach Sendedauer etc.
Um eine Lizenz an sich sollte man nicht herum kommen, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## plgElwood (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*

Im Grunde gehts um den Unsinn, dass ein "Streamer" nicht die Hürden hat, die zum Beispiel ein TV und Radiosender hat.  Man muss sich garnicht in Teure Netzwerke und verbreitungswege einkaufen, da reicht die Internetleitung.

Der Streamer macht aber zunächst erstmal nur umsonst Content für Amazon, da zumindest im Gamingbereich an Twitch nix vorbei geht. Im Grunde ist das wie Straßenmusik. Wer vorbeikommt wirft nen Euro rein, wenn der Streamer über längere Zeit viele Leute anzieht, dann gibts auch Werbeeinnahmen etc.
Viel Geld fällt da am Anfang nicht ab. Der Erfolg hängt extrem von der Persönlichkeit ab, zudem ist er sehr Flüchtig, einige Tage offline heißt das man aus den Köpfen verschwindet, die Subscriptions nicht verlängert werden und auch keine Spenden reinkommen. 
Im Grunde könnte man "sicherer" einfach bei McDonalds arbeiten. Da gibts Mindestlohn. 

Da die Gesetzgebung nunmal so ist, dass alles was "Theoretisch mehr als 500 Leute" erreichen könnte, und auch nicht NUR auf Abruf abgespielt wird, sondern auch Live, als "Rundfunklizenzpflichtig" gilt. "einigermaßen Regelmäßig" kann hier heißen: zweimal die Woche oder auch an Festen Tagen im Monat. Auslegungssache.


Ansich müsste die Landesmedienanstalt JEDEN  Deutschen der auf Twitch, Youtube, Facebook, via Steam etc. mehr als einmal Streamt und so in "einigermaßen Regelmäßigkeit" auf jeden fall potenziell mehr als 500 Leute erreichen kann anschreiben.


Noch besser: Vor der Verwendung von Twitch, Youtube, Steam,Facebook...whatever  muss erstmal eine Rundfunklizenz beantragt werden. Die Firmen muss man Verpflichten alle Konten ohne Gültige Lizenz zumindest für das Senden von Livestreams  zu sperren.


----------



## Khabarak (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheinen diesen Punkt einige Menschen nicht so richtig zu verstehen, daher versuche ich es noch mal etwas einfacher:
> 
> Gronkh gehört in Deutschland zu den größten Content-Creator/Lets Playern/wie auch immer man ihn nennen möchte. Er hat mehrere Kanäle auf Youtube, zwei auf Twitch, hat regelmäßig Werbeverträge, bezahlte Auftritte usw. Kurz: Gronkh verdient sehr gut. Egal was seine Lizenz kostet, er kann es sich locker leisten.
> 
> ...



Das nennt man schlicht "persönliches Pech".
Es gibt in Deutschland viele Dinge, die eine entsprechende Lizenz brauchen, um daran teilzunehmen.
Genau wie jedem einzelnen Selbstständigen obliegt es den Streamern genug Einnahmen zu generieren, um davon leben zu können.
Wenn ich irgendeine Firma / Café/Geschäft/Praxis etc. eröffne, fragt mich auch niemand, ob ich denn genug verdiene, um lizenzpflichtig zu werden.
Da kommen die Kosten und Auflagen auch am Anfang.

Es ist halt schon ein Unterschied zum Stand auf dem Flohmarkt (sofern nicht professionell betrieben - wie es leider immer häufiger wird), oder die Hobby Bastelei.

Wer extrovertiert genug ist, um ein möglichst großes Publikum erreichen zu wollen und entsprechende Plattformen nutzt, sieht sich dann halt plötzlich mit überraschenden Regeln konfrontiert.

Selbst als ehrenamtlicher Helfer / Unterstützer muss man sich an diverse Gesetze und eventuell Zertifizierungen halten.
That's Life.

Im Endeffekt macht jeder Streamer nichts anderes, als sich mit einer riesigen Leinwand in ein Stadion zu stellen und abzuwarten, ob jemand Eintrittskarten zu seinem Event kauft, oder eine Spende da lässt.
Auch in diesem Fall gibt es zuerst große Auflagen, bevor man sich da hinstellen kann.

Nur weil man lediglich einen tauglichen PC und ein Headset braucht, befreit es einen nicht von den geltenden Gesetzen.

Ich versteh die Streamer vollkommen.
Ich bin nicht selbstständig, weil ich keine Lust auf die Regeln, Kosten und die unglaublich vielen Arbeitsstunden habe.

Als Streamer sind nur die Investitionskosten geringer - die Regeln und damit verbundene Gebühren bleiben.


----------



## eXodus1989 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Ergo streamen fast alle deutschen Streamer, die "halbwegs regelmäßig" streamen (und davon gibt es nunmal eine ganze Menge), eigentlich "illegal".



Das stimmt doch gar nicht. Es betrifft doch zur Zeit nur die streamer aus NRW oder nicht?
Also könnte man auch in ein anderes Bundesland umziehen, wo die landesmedienanstalt keine Lizenz fordert.


----------



## Khabarak (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



eXodus1989 schrieb:


> Das stimmt doch gar nicht. Es betrifft doch zur Zeit nur die streamer aus NRW oder nicht?
> Also könnte man auch in ein anderes Bundesland umziehen, wo die landesmedienanstalt keine Lizenz fordert.



Das Gesetz gilt in ganz Deutschland.
Und PietSmiet wohnt nicht in NRW, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Edit2: falsch... Die Holding ist in Köln registriert
Der Heise Verlag ist in Norddeutschland (edit: hat ebenfalls eine Lizenz)


----------



## wurstkuchen (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



eXodus1989 schrieb:


> Das stimmt doch gar nicht. Es betrifft doch zur Zeit nur die streamer aus NRW oder nicht?
> Also könnte man auch in ein anderes Bundesland umziehen, wo die landesmedienanstalt keine Lizenz fordert.



Natürlich gilt das Gesetz in ganz deutschland. Die anderen Landesanstalten außer NRW waren/sind bisher aber zu faul, der Sache nachzugehn.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



plgElwood schrieb:


> Im Grunde gehts um den Unsinn, dass ein "Streamer" nicht die Hürden hat, die zum Beispiel ein TV und Radiosender hat.  Man muss sich garnicht in Teure Netzwerke und verbreitungswege einkaufen, da reicht die Internetleitung.
> 
> Der Streamer macht aber zunächst erstmal nur umsonst Content für Amazon, da zumindest im Gamingbereich an Twitch nix vorbei geht. Im Grunde ist das wie Straßenmusik. Wer vorbeikommt wirft nen Euro rein, wenn der Streamer über längere Zeit viele Leute anzieht, dann gibts auch Werbeeinnahmen etc.
> Viel Geld fällt da am Anfang nicht ab. Der Erfolg hängt extrem von der Persönlichkeit ab, zudem ist er sehr Flüchtig, einige Tage offline heißt das man aus den Köpfen verschwindet, die Subscriptions nicht verlängert werden und auch keine Spenden reinkommen.
> ...



Wer nur "Content für liefert" wäre kein Sender, sondern (Auftrags-)Produzent und dieser Perspektive zu Folge müsste der "Senderverbund" Twitch ein Lizenz für das von ihm verbreitete, "eingekaufte" Material beantragen und auch den Jugendschutz des eigenen Sendebetriebs sicherstellen. Das wäre auch finanziell fair, denn tatsächlich kassiert ja zunächst einmal Twitch alle Werbeeinnahmen und gibt den Autoren am Ende nur einen gewissen, oft sehr kleinen Teil ab. Twitch hat also die vollen Einnahmen eines Fernsehsenders, dank Nutzung des Empfängerfinanzierten Mediums "Internet" aber kaum Ausgaben und obendrein wälzt man auch noch die gesamte rechtliche Verantwortung für den Inhalt auf die Autoren ab. Genau dem stimmen diese aber in den Nutzungsbedingungen zu und nehmen damit die Schuld Twitchs auf ihre eigenen Schultern.


----------



## Freakless08 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*

Da Gronkh bei Pro7 und Sat 1 (genauer Studio71) unter Vertrag steht wird die Lizenz wohl sowieso kein Problem gewesen sein.
Zudem verdient er nicht nur durch den Vertag mit Studio71 Geld, sondern auch durch Werbung die er im Stream macht und Werbung die er während den Streams abspielt/verknüpft. Nicht zu vergessen mit Subs und Spenden.

Er generiert eben Einnahmen damit und "Gronkh" ist ein Unternehmen und nicht jemand der mal "als Hobby" einen Stream startet.


----------



## Alreech (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhÃ¤lt Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



MG42 schrieb:


> Es wird Zeit dass ALLE die GEZ-Gebühr verweigern oder durch Teilzahlungen die Verwaltung dermaßen überfordern, dass sich die korrupten und falschen Chefs der verschiedenen Medienanstalten ihre vergoldete Pension und ihren frechen Gehälter nicht mehr leisten können und die ganzen Staatssender geschlossen werden.


Korrupte oder ungeeignete Chefs in unseren Landensmedienanstalten ?

Wie kommst Du denn auf die Idee ? 





Bitte weiterscrollen, hier gibt es nichts zu sehen !
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Medienklungel bei Landesmedienanstalt in Rheinland-Pfalz

Marc Jan Eumann – Wikipedia


----------



## Honneys (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



Khabarak schrieb:


> Das nennt man schlicht "persönliches Pech".
> Es gibt in Deutschland viele Dinge, die eine entsprechende Lizenz brauchen, um daran teilzunehmen.
> Genau wie jedem einzelnen Selbstständigen obliegt es den Streamern genug Einnahmen zu generieren, um davon leben zu können.
> Wenn ich irgendeine Firma / Café/Geschäft/Praxis etc. eröffne, fragt mich auch niemand, ob ich denn genug verdiene, um lizenzpflichtig zu werden.
> ...



Deine Auffassung wirkt mir sehr kurzsichtig und passiv aggressiv. 



Dass Streamer keinen Regelungen unterliegen sollten ist schlichtweg falsch. 

Aber!
Der Limonadenstand der kleinen Petra sollte keinesfalls die selben Abgaben zu führen haben, wie der Starbucks nebenan. 

Das ist ein sehr weit gestrecktes Thema mit uralten Gesetzen und Lizenzgebühren. Da müssen neue Regelungen her um die Erwerbstätigkeit Streaming für beide Seiten interessant zu halten. 

Gronkh hat vor einiger Zeit interessant in die Runde gefragt:
„Jugendschutz bei Spielen. Einige games sind ab 16 oder 18 Jahren erst verkäuflich und damit auch zu spielen. Streaming dieser Titel fällt nun unter Rundfunk, bzw Fernsehen. 

Filme und Serien haben jedoch andere Grundlagen bei der Bestimmung des Jugenschutzes bzw zulässigen alters. 

Wie muss sich der Streamer verhalten. 
Selber CoD zu spielen ist vllt ab 18. 
Wenn man hier aber zuschaut wäre es Fernsehen und das umnieten der Soldaten im Fernsehen ist ab 16. (nur mal als Beispiel)“

Das tolle am Streaming ist doch die Vielfalt, die chance eines jeden ohne große Kapitaleinlagen sich einen Namen zu machen. Davon profitieren Alle. Der Staat durch Steuern, der Streamer durch Lohn, die Plattformen durch Vertragsgebühren (50% bei abbo auf Twitch) und Werbeeinnahmen.  

Warum muss/will man sowas durch ignoranz und missgunst zerstören?


Hier sind etliche Dinge die geklärt werden müssen. Ein „Pech gehabt“ sorgt für Gleichgültigkeit und Stagnation. Es MUSS aber etwas passieren um diesen Markt(so wie er ist) nicht sterben zu lassen.  (denn das würde er bei konsequentem Rechtsvollzug)


----------



## Khabarak (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



Honneys schrieb:


> Deine Auffassung wirkt mir sehr kurzsichtig und passiv aggressiv.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Limonadenstand der kleinen Petra ist allerdings auch nicht darauf ausgelegt, hunderte, tausende, oder gleich millionen von Leuten zu erreichen.

Das Ziel eines jeden Streamers ist es, so viel Publikum, wie nur möglich zu begeistern. Auf den Streamingplattformen ist das dann durchaus mal siebenstellig, wenn man wirklich Erfolg hat.
Entsprechend sollte man mit seiner Planung auch davon ausgehen, sich mit den Gesetzen auseinanderzusetzen, die für Selbstständige gelten.



Honneys schrieb:


> Das ist ein sehr weit gestrecktes Thema mit uralten Gesetzen und Lizenzgebühren. Da müssen neue Regelungen her um die Erwerbstätigkeit Streaming für beide Seiten interessant zu halten.
> 
> Gronkh hat vor einiger Zeit interessant in die Runde gefragt:
> „Jugendschutz bei Spielen. Einige games sind ab 16 oder 18 Jahren erst verkäuflich und damit auch zu spielen. Streaming dieser Titel fällt nun unter Rundfunk, bzw Fernsehen.
> ...



Da kommt es immer drauf an, WIE dein Beispiel "dargebracht / zelebriert" wird.
Nach den Möglichkeiten von Wolfenstein 2, oder COD muss man eher mit Filmen wie Kill Bill, oder dem ersten Punisher vergleichen, nicht mit Saving Private Ryan



Honneys schrieb:


> Das tolle am Streaming ist doch die Vielfalt, die chance eines jeden ohne große Kapitaleinlagen sich einen Namen zu machen. Davon profitieren Alle. Der Staat durch Steuern, der Streamer durch Lohn, die Plattformen durch Vertragsgebühren (50% bei abbo auf Twitch) und Werbeeinnahmen.



Da stimme ich vollkommen zu



Honneys schrieb:


> Warum muss/will man sowas durch ignoranz und missgunst zerstören?



Das hat weder mit Ignoranz, noch mit Missgunst zu tun, sondern schlicht mit dem Prinzip der Gleichbehandlung aller Selbstständigen.
Wenn man vollkommen Planlos los sprintet, rennt man halt auch mal gegen die Wand.

Die RocketBeans, oder auch der Heise Verlag haben es vorgemacht - erst informieren und dann danach handeln, oder es lassen.
heise.de wollte sicher auch keine Lizenzkosten. Aber sie haben eben sicherheitshalber nachgefragt - siehe der von mir verlinkte Artikel.
Am Ende kam halt raus, dass sie auch bei der recht einfach gehaltenen heise / c't Show eine Lizenz brauchen.

Die RocketBeans sind gleich mit dem Konzept Fernsehsender ans Streamen gegangen und haben die Lizenz zum Teil ihrer Planung gemacht. (sie haben übrigens auch die c't Show im Programm)



Honneys schrieb:


> Hier sind etliche Dinge die geklärt werden müssen. Ein „Pech gehabt“ sorgt für Gleichgültigkeit und Stagnation. Es MUSS aber etwas passieren um diesen Markt(so wie er ist) nicht sterben zu lassen.  (denn das würde er bei konsequentem Rechtsvollzug)



Edit:
Glatt den letzten Quote vergessen... Shame on me.

In meinen Augen muss in beiden Richtungen etwas passieren:

1) Die Gesetze müssen an die aktuelle Situation angepasst werden und für Streamer evtl. einen eigenen Tarif vorsehen - Denn Jugendschutz gilt in D unabhängig vom Medium.

2) Die Streamer müssen sich deutlich bewusster darüber werden, was sie da eigentlich tun. Es ist eigentlich nichts anderes, als ein Startup zu gründen, nur dass man keinen Eintrag im Handelsregister braucht. Das ändert aber nichts an der Verantwortung, sich an geltendes Jugendschutz-Recht zu halten.
Ich hab auch deutlich unter 18 schon das erste DOOM gezockt. Aber das war bei mir im Eigenheim.
Als Streamer machst Du den USK 16 / 18 Inhalt aber einem Millionenpublikum zugänglich.
Und damit muss man sich eben an geltende Gesetzgebung zum Jugendschutz halten.

Ein "Aber die anderen dürfen auch" war noch nie in irgendeiner Form gültig - siehe Coffee Shops in Holland, Waffenrecht in der Schweiz... und, und, und.
Ich muss auch nur knapp 40 km fahren, um in Holland oder Belgien zu landen. Das entbindet mich aber in keiner Weise, mich an die hier geltenden Gesetze zu halten, nur weil es einen Katzensprung weiter anders geregelt ist.
Ähnliches siehst Du im ganzen Netz.

Facebook, Youtube und Co. setzen rigoros die puritanischen Vorstellungen der USA zum menschlichen Körper durch - in meinen Augen ziemlich lächerlich.
Das durfte Lefloid übrigens bei seinem Phantasmagoria 2 Stream spüren. 4 Minuten nach Aufblitzen einer virtuellen Brust... Strike und  (streaming) Bann für 3 Monate.

Andere Länder haben andere Einschränkungen im Netz.

In Deutschland wirst Du die Gesetzgebung auch nicht dahingehend ändern, dass plötzlich der Jugendschutz bei Streams egal ist.

Edit2:
(streaming) eingefügt.

Lefloid hat auf Dr Froid dazu übrigens im Community Video vor ein paar Tagen Stellung bezogen bzw. erklärt, was passiert ist.


----------



## plgElwood (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*

@PCGH_Torsten

Sehe ich ja sehr ähnlich. Die großen Konzerne verdienen daran, dass sich die User unter hohem Aufwand selber bespaßen, und dank der Vertragsfreiheit nehmen sie sich auch noch von jedem Ärger aus.

Der Streamer/Youtuber ist Geldgeber,Produzent, Redakteur, Techniker, Kameraman, Schnitt/Post, Marketing, Autor, Moderator und Hauptdarsteller in Personalunion. Eine Rundfunklizenz wie für einen TV-Sender ist hier übertrieben, denn sie reguliert nicht den Verbreiter (wörtlich SENDER ) sondern denjenigen der den Inhalt erstellt.

GEMA Gebühr für Straßenmusiker...das selbe Dingen.

Aber eigentlich müsste die Landesmedienanstalt NRW nun jeden Anschreiben der Facebookstreaming mehr als einmal benutzt hat. Der Aufwand wäre aber Gigaaantisch, darum versucht man Exempel zu statuieren.
Ich frage mich nur warum. TV-Sender liefern nicht den Content, Pay-Tv auch nicht. ÖR auch nicht. Und die paar 1000€ die herumkommen ? Eher so Beschäftigungstherapie.


Ich sehe die Bedinungen fürs Streaming nicht als soo schlimm an. Zwar sind sie eher so, dass jegliche Anstellung in einer *Irgendwas mit Medien*klitsche wohl sicherer wäre, aber es kommt auch viel sehr guter und unterhaltsamer Content dabei raus.

Autosendungen schaue ich fast nur noch auf Youtube (z.b. Roadkill, JayLenosGarage, FünfKommaSechs) Die Kanäle haben (meines wissens) Alle als eher Low-Budget "Zeitvertreib" angefangen. Dabei haben aber alle Protagonisten natürlich viel zu Bieten. Wissen, Sympathie, Unterhaltungswert, Produktionsgeschick.

Als Vergütung finde ich die "Direkte Spende" natürlich am Besten. So honoriert man originelles.

Vlogger die darüber vloggen welches Vloggin Gear sie haben und welche Marken sie zu influencern machen....sind mir egal.




> Die Streamer müssen sich deutlich bewusster darüber werden, was sie da eigentlich tun. Es ist eigentlich nichts anderes, als ein Startup zu gründen, nur dass man keinen Eintrag im Handelsregister braucht. Das ändert aber nichts an der Verantwortung, sich an geltendes Jugendschutz-Recht zu halten.
> Ich hab auch deutlich unter 18 schon das erste DOOM gezockt. Aber das war bei mir im Eigenheim.
> Als Streamer machst Du den USK 16 / 18 Inhalt aber einem Millionenpublikum zugänglich.



Naja Verbreiten tut Twitch, und den Zugang dazu haben ERWACHSENE den eigenen Kindern zur Verfügung gestellt. Nur weil man die Kinder mit der "Elektrooma" in Form von PC, Handy und TV alleine lässt, und sich als Eltern eben NICHT ERWACHSEN verhält, muss man nicht allen anderen den Tag versauen.


----------



## Khabarak (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



plgElwood schrieb:


> @PCGH_Torsten
> 
> Sehe ich ja sehr ähnlich. Die großen Konzerne verdienen daran, dass sich die User unter hohem Aufwand selber bespaßen, und dank der Vertragsfreiheit nehmen sie sich auch noch von jedem Ärger aus.
> 
> Der Streamer/Youtuber ist Geldgeber,Produzent, Redakteur, Techniker, Kameraman, Schnitt/Post, Marketing, Autor, Moderator und Hauptdarsteller in Personalunion. Eine Rundfunklizenz wie für einen TV-Sender ist hier übertrieben, denn sie reguliert nicht den Verbreiter (wörtlich SENDER ) sondern denjenigen der den Inhalt erstellt.



Der Unterschied zum "reinen" Creator ist: Ein Streamer verdient an jedem Abonnenten und Spender. Je nach genutzte Zahlmethode sieht der Betreiber der Streamingplattform keinen Cent von den Spenden. 
Und du listest jede Menge Gründe auf, weshalb sie selbst als Sender gelten - eben die gesamte Personalunion.
Alles in allem "mieten" sie die Infrastruktur von Twitch, Youtube oder anderen, um selbst ihre Tätigkeit als selbstständiger "Content-Verbreiter" nachzukommen.
Es gibt genug andere Medien und Firmen, die Infrastruktur von anderen anmieten / nutzen, um ihr Produkt zu erschaffen - im Printmedium wären es z.B. zugekaufte Leistungen der Druckereien.



plgElwood schrieb:


> GEMA Gebühr für Straßenmusiker...das selbe Dingen.
> 
> Aber eigentlich müsste die Landesmedienanstalt NRW nun jeden Anschreiben der Facebookstreaming mehr als einmal benutzt hat. Der Aufwand wäre aber Gigaaantisch, darum versucht man Exempel zu statuieren.
> Ich frage mich nur warum. TV-Sender liefern nicht den Content, Pay-Tv auch nicht. ÖR auch nicht. Und die paar 1000€ die herumkommen ? Eher so Beschäftigungstherapie.



"mehr als einmal" ist nicht regelmäßig.
Es sei denn, Du legst die Standards der Filmindustrie an, bei denen eine Filmserie schon bei zwei Teilen beginnt.
Aber selbst dann dürfte das Kriterium der Regelmäßigkeit nicht erfüllt sein, wenn zwischen den beiden Streams Monate oder Jahre liegen.
Da muss schon mehr kommen, als 2-3 Streams.



plgElwood schrieb:


> Ich sehe die Bedinungen fürs Streaming nicht als soo schlimm an. Zwar sind sie eher so, dass jegliche Anstellung in einer *Irgendwas mit Medien*klitsche wohl sicherer wäre, aber es kommt auch viel sehr guter und unterhaltsamer Content dabei raus.
> 
> Autosendungen schaue ich fast nur noch auf Youtube (z.b. Roadkill, JayLenosGarage, FünfKommaSechs) Die Kanäle haben (meines wissens) Alle als eher Low-Budget "Zeitvertreib" angefangen. Dabei haben aber alle Protagonisten natürlich viel zu Bieten. Wissen, Sympathie, Unterhaltungswert, Produktionsgeschick.



Gerade deine ersten beiden Beispiele sind leider Beispiele für professionelle Kanäle, die von Anfang an so ran gegangen sind.
Allerdings haben sie in den USA eben deutlich geringere Auflagen zu erfüllen.
Außerdem streamen sie eher wenig.
Am ehesten entsprechen sie der Herangehensweise von RocketBeans TV - und die haben von Anfang an eine Lizenz beantragt.



plgElwood schrieb:


> Als Vergütung finde ich die "Direkte Spende" natürlich am Besten. So honoriert man originelles.
> 
> Vlogger die darüber vloggen welches Vloggin Gear sie haben und welche Marken sie zu influencern machen....sind mir egal.


Volle Zustimmung



plgElwood schrieb:


> Naja Verbreiten tut Twitch, und den Zugang dazu haben ERWACHSENE den eigenen Kindern zur Verfügung gestellt. Nur weil man die Kinder mit der "Elektrooma" in Form von PC, Handy und TV alleine lässt, und sich als Eltern eben NICHT ERWACHSEN verhält, muss man nicht allen anderen den Tag versauen.



Ernsthaft?
Genau das Gleiche kann man über TV, Kino und jeden VOD Dienst, DVDs, BluRays, Spiele, Konsolen und... und.. und... sagen... 
Sorry, aber als Argument taugt es in der Diskussion deswegen nicht.
Der Jugendschutz gilt in ganz Deutschland für ALLE Medien, nicht nur Streaming.
Da haben auch immer die Verkäufer darauf zu achten, dass der Jugendschutz eingehalten wird.
Natürlich gibt es immer Wege, das zu umgehen, aber es geht ja auch mehr darum, Grundregeln zu stellen und auf deren Basis eine Handhabe gegen Verstöße zu haben.

Nenn mich altmodisch, aber ich spiele lieber selbst, als irgendjemandem dabei zuzusehen. 
Wenn mir die Zeit zum Zocken fehlt, ist es das Gleiche beim Zusehen.

Zum Thema hier noch der aktuelle Bericht von heise.de:
Twitch-Streams: Gronkh bekommt eine Rundfunklizenz |
    heise online

Da gehen sie auch auf die Position der LMA ein.


----------



## plgElwood (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*

Ich sehe das tatsächlich so.  Weg mit Jugendschutz in der Nebenöffentlichkeit Internet.

Sowas wie die Bundesprüfstelle für Jugendgefährdende Schriften (neu Gegründet 1954,Hervorgegangen aus der "Oberprüfstelle für Schund- und Schmutzschriften" ) ist ungefähr so up-to-date wie das Berufsverbot für Frauen ohne Zustimmung des Ehemannes oder Strafbare Homosexualität.

Jugendschutz ist vorallem ein Thema für Jugendschützer und faule Eltern. Oder halt, lass mich das anders formulieren: Eltern die sich selbst verwirklichen wollen und daher auf die Sozial-impakt-verantwortung Medienschaffender und Medienverbreitender setzen die versuchen werden für Kinder unverdauliche Inhalte von eben jenen Kindern fern zu halten.
Denn selbst Erwachsene brauchen heute ihre Safe-Spaces und dürfen mit platten Wahrheiten nicht mehr konfrontiert werden.  Wenn jemand Lügt, dann ist das ein Alternativer Fakt. Wenn da ein Penner rumliegt, dann soll man ihn lieber "Wohnungssuchender" nennen...muss sich aber kein Stück weiter kümmern, hauptsache man ist sprachlich korrekt.

 Kinder kommen ohne Mithilfe nicht an Fernseher, Smartphones, PCs oder Internet. Ihr MP3-Player füllt sich nicht von allein mit Musik.

Ich seh das so wie "Die Ärzte" mit dem DRM/Kopierschutz. Es ist kompletter Unsinn Geld/Zeit/Energie in etwas zu investieren was man sowieso umgehen kann. Gleiches gilt für den Jugendschutz. Geb ich einem Kind einen Internetzugang, dann muss man sich dahintersetzen bis man merkt "aha". 


Roadkill hat so semi-Professionell als Projekt von HotRod angefangen, David Freiburger ist aber auch "Medienmensch" und absolut 100% 

Jay Leno's Garage ist als Youtube Projekt immer Professioneller geworden..eher so als Nebenbeschäftigung - Nur hat Jay Leno eben ein bisschen Unterhaltungserfahrung, und 200 Autos  

FünfKommaSechs ist mitlerweile auch mehr mit dem "Daimler-verse" verbandelt, fing aber mit Blogs und den Privatwagen der Herren 5.6 und 3.0 an, es gab Museumsbesuche und dann regelmäßig einladungen zu Presse-Veranstaltungen (Daimler hat wohl auch das Potential von Youtube erkannt, und den Hunger von wirklich engagierten Leuten nach coolen Bildern und Stories..)


----------



## nikon87 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



Khabarak schrieb:


> Nenn mich altmodisch, aber ich spiele lieber selbst, als irgendjemandem dabei zuzusehen.
> Wenn mir die Zeit zum Zocken fehlt, ist es das Gleiche beim Zusehen.
> 
> Zum Thema hier noch der aktuelle Bericht von heise.de:
> ...


Schön wenn DU lieber selber zockst oder keine Zeit dafür hast. Aber DU bist leider oder vllt. auch eher zum Glück nicht das Maß aller Dinge.

Ich wollte eigentlich ja nichts mehr schreiben, weil es keinen Sinn macht, aber meine Finger lassen keine Ruhe. Ich will im Grunde auch nur eine Frage stellen: Liest du dir deine eigenen Quellen eigentlich auch durch? So dass du den Inhalt verstehst?

Ich frage deshalb, da du ja der Meinung bist dieses Aufzwingen einer Lizenz sei gerechtfertigt und dann bringst du zur Untermauerung den Link von heise in dem steht: "Die Landesmedienanstalt NRW räumt zwar ein, dass die Regelungen im Rundfunkstaatsvertrag *nicht mehr zeitgemäß* sind, will sie aber bis zu einer Gesetzesänderung weiterhin umsetzen. Die Landesregierung in NRW gelobt derweil, Streamer von der Rundfunklizenzpflicht zu befreien. Wann ein solches Gesetz auf den Weg gebracht wird, ist aber noch unklar."

Anscheinend verstehst du diesen Teil falsch, daher versuche ich mal zu übersetzen: "Wir wissen, dass es eigentlich Abzocke ist, aber wir machen das mal solange bis sich jemand dagegen wehrt. Und zwar vor Gericht. Das kann dann wenn es gut läuft noch mal ein paar Jahre dauern. Und wer von diesen Streamerlein will sich das denn schon leisten?" Und gedanklich fügen sie noch an: "Jawoll...wieder eine Möglichkeit gefunden nen schnellen Euro zu machen. Wir sind so genial!"

Ansonsten kann ich dem letzten Post über mir nur voll und ganz zustimmen. Und damit bin ich dann auch, wenn mich meine Finger lassen, raus.


----------



## Gimmick (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



plgElwood schrieb:


> Ich sehe das tatsächlich so.  Weg mit Jugendschutz in der Nebenöffentlichkeit Internet.
> 
> 
> Kinder kommen ohne Mithilfe nicht an Fernseher, Smartphones, PCs oder Internet. Ihr MP3-Player füllt sich nicht von allein mit Musik.



Also auch weg mit dem Jugenschutz aus dem TV?


----------



## Khabarak (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



nikon87 schrieb:


> Schön wenn DU lieber selber zockst oder keine Zeit dafür hast. Aber DU bist leider oder vllt. auch eher zum Glück nicht das Maß aller Dinge.
> 
> Ich wollte eigentlich ja nichts mehr schreiben, weil es keinen Sinn macht, aber meine Finger lassen keine Ruhe. Ich will im Grunde auch nur eine Frage stellen: Liest du dir deine eigenen Quellen eigentlich auch durch? So dass du den Inhalt verstehst?
> 
> ...



Du verstehst offenbar keinen einzigen meiner Posts...
Offensichtlich hast Du sie nicht mal richtig gelesen.

Ich habe in fast jedem Post geschrieben, dass die Gesetze veraltet sind und ab und an habe ich auch darauf verwiesen, dass die LMA die Gesätze gern anders hätte.
Heck, Du hast wirklich nicht gelesen, oder bewusst ignoriert, dass ich MEHRFACH auf genau diesen Umstand hingewiesen habe.

ABER:
jedes einzelne Mal habe ich auch geschrieben, dass die Gesetze aktuell so sind und man sich eben an den aktuellen Stand halten muss.

Ich habe auch drauf verwiesen, dass die NRW Landesregierung den Staatsvertrag ändern will.
Und, dass es dazu anno 2020 eine Chance gibt
Und, dass die anderen 15 Bundesländer auch noch zustimmen müssen.


Du liest wirklich nur das, was dich an meinen Posts aufregt...


Edit:


Gimmick schrieb:


> Also auch weg mit dem Jugenschutz aus dem TV?



Wenn ich mir seine Tirade so ansehe, geht ihm Jugendschutz generell gegen den Zeiger, nicht nur im Internet.
Also auch bei DVDs, Zigaretten, Alkohol etc.

Es sind ja alles nur die faulen Eltern.


----------



## Gimmick (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



Khabarak schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir seine Tirade so ansehe, geht ihm Jugendschutz generell gegen den Zeiger, nicht nur im Internet.
> Also auch bei DVDs, Zigaretten, Alkohol etc.
> 
> Es sind ja alles nur die faulen Eltern.



Entweder faul oder Helicopter... Eltern habens auch nicht leicht


----------



## nikon87 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



Khabarak schrieb:


> Du verstehst offenbar keinen einzigen meiner Posts...
> Offensichtlich hast Du sie nicht mal richtig gelesen.
> 
> Ich habe in fast jedem Post geschrieben, dass die Gesetze veraltet sind und ab und an habe ich auch darauf verwiesen, dass die LMA die Gesätze gern anders hätte.
> ...


Leider habe ich deine Ergüsse gelesen, doch. Und auch aufmerksam. Aber eben genau dieses Denken was du hier zur Schau stellst ist es was mich dermaßen langweilt: "Aktuell ist es so, also machen wir es so. So schwachsinnig das auch sein mag. Denn das Gesetz befiehlt es so." Das konntest du bisher anscheinend nicht herauslesen...oder willst es einfach nicht weil du dann einsehen müsstest wie bescheuert das Ganze hier ist.
Von wegen "die LMA hätte die Gesetze gerne anders"...das ist doch absoluter Bullshit. Glaubst du das wirklich? Warum machen sie dann nicht was dafür, dass sich was ändert frage ich da? Die LMA will einen Scheiß ändern...das würde für sie ja nur Verluste bedeuten. Jetzt erst mal bis 2020 vertrösten und hoffen, dass sich bis dahin keiner mehr dafür interessiert und somit die Abzocke einfach hingenommen wird. Falls das nicht klappt fängt man 2020 vllt. an darüber nachzudenken den Arsch zu bewegen.

Jemand wie du akzeptiert sowas dann aber einfach so...irgendwann wird es schon geändert vielleicht. Ansonsten gilt für dich wohl das Motto: "Es betrifft mich nicht, also ist es mir auch egal." Da kommt mir echt das Kotzen, sorry.

Diese gekünstelte Unflexibilität in der Gesetzgebung dient doch nur dazu solche schwachsinnigen Dinge am Leben zu halten. Wenn es wirklich wichtig ist aus Sicht des Staates, dann können solche Änderungen auch richtig schnell gehen. Aber da es in dem Fall erst mal dazu führt, dass man aus Sicht des Staates Geld verliert schiebt man es lieber auf die lange Bank und begründet das mit fadenscheinigen Aussagen. Man könnte auch einfach bis zur Klärung des Ganzen eine Sonderregelung für Streamer im Internet einführen, sodass sie erst mal nichts zahlen müssen. Aber auch da gilt: Der schnöde Mammon ist eben wichtiger.


Khabarak schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir seine Tirade so ansehe, geht ihm Jugendschutz generell gegen den Zeiger, nicht nur im Internet.
> Also auch bei DVDs, Zigaretten, Alkohol etc.
> Es sind ja alles nur die faulen Eltern.


Jemanden irgendwas in den Mund legen oder die Aussagen so hindrehen, dass es dir in den Kram passt und du weiter schießen kannst hast du echt drauf. Das muss man dir lassen.
Hat er denn auch nur in einem Wort erwähnt, dass der GESAMTE Jugendschutz abgeschafft werden soll? Er schrieb "Weg mit Jugendschutz in der Nebenöffentlichkeit Internet." aber bei dir sind wohl einfach die letzten 4 Wörter nicht mehr angekommen. Bzw. musst du sie ja überlesen damit deine Vorwürfe weiterhin Gültigkeit behalten. Lächerlich sowas, einfach lächerlich.


----------



## plgElwood (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*

Was kommt denn heute tagsüber so im TV ? Asis im Brennpunkt  und eine Telenovela auf den ÖRs?


----------



## Khabarak (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



nikon87 schrieb:


> Leider habe ich deine Ergüsse gelesen, doch. Und auch aufmerksam. Aber eben genau dieses Denken was du hier zur Schau stellst ist es was mich dermaßen langweilt: "Aktuell ist es so, also machen wir es so. So schwachsinnig das auch sein mag. Denn das Gesetz befiehlt es so." Das konntest du bisher anscheinend nicht herauslesen...oder willst es einfach nicht weil du dann einsehen müsstest wie bescheuert das Ganze hier ist.
> Von wegen "die LMA hätte die Gesetze gerne anders"...das ist doch absoluter Bullshit. Glaubst du das wirklich? Warum machen sie dann nicht was dafür, dass sich was ändert frage ich da? Die LMA will einen Scheiß ändern...das würde für sie ja nur Verluste bedeuten. Jetzt erst mal bis 2020 vertrösten und hoffen, dass sich bis dahin keiner mehr dafür interessiert und somit die Abzocke einfach hingenommen wird. Falls das nicht klappt fängt man 2020 vllt. an darüber nachzudenken den Arsch zu bewegen.



Verluste? Ernsthaft?
Allein der Genehmigungsprozess kostet an Mannstunden deutlich mehr, als die aktuell geschätzten 2.500€, die für einen Streamer an Gebühren anfallen würden.
Vor allem läuft eine Lizenz zwischen 5 und 10 Jahren. das wären dann im Extremfall 250€ pro Jahr.
Jepp, da hängt wirklich unglaublich viel Interesse an den Einnahmen...
Denen Geldgier zu unterstellen ist schlicht Faulheit, sich mit den Gebühren und vor allem der Laufzeit der Lizenzen zu beschäftigen.


Du kannst die Einstellung so langweilig finden, wie Du willst.
Aber so lange ein Gesetz gilt, muss man sich dran halten.
Es gibt ja auch Leute, die es langweilig finden, sich an (aus ihrer Sicht) überflüssige Gesetze zu halten.

Die LMA haben in keiner Weise irgendeine Befugnis bei Gesetzgebungen - und wie schon mehrfach gesagt: 
Die aktuelle Landesregierung in NRW hat sich immerhin in den Koalitionsvertrag geschrieben, dass sie das Gesetz ändern wollen.

Aber: Wie in allen großen Organisationen geht das nicht über Nacht und auch nicht innerhalb eines Jahres.

Daher sind deine paar tausend Worte aktuell nur wütendes mit dem Fuß aufstampfen, weil Du es JETZT anders haben willst.
Das geht leider nicht.
Das Gesetz gehört eben zu einem größeren Paket, das im Staatsvertrag gebündelt ist.
Dessen Revision ist halt für 2020 angesetzt.

Kurz gesagt: Du hast meine Beiträge gelesen, magst aber nicht warten und protestierst deswegen hier einige tausend Zeichen lang dagegen...
Wie wäre es mit dem von mir vorgeschlagenen, aktiven, Part?
An der richtigen Stelle pushen -> deiner favorisierten Partei.
Die sind nämlich in der Gesetzgebung aktiv.



nikon87 schrieb:


> Jemanden irgendwas in den Mund legen oder die Aussagen so hindrehen, dass es dir in den Kram passt und du weiter schießen kannst hast du echt drauf. Das muss man dir lassen.
> Hat er denn auch nur in einem Wort erwähnt, dass der GESAMTE Jugendschutz abgeschafft werden soll? Er schrieb "Weg mit Jugendschutz in der Nebenöffentlichkeit Internet." aber bei dir sind wohl einfach die letzten 4 Wörter nicht mehr angekommen. Bzw. musst du sie ja überlesen damit deine Vorwürfe weiterhin Gültigkeit behalten. Lächerlich sowas, einfach lächerlich.



Das nächste Mal pack ich extra für dich Ironie Tags dran, OK?

Er ist mit seiner Tirade nach diesen 4 Worten eindeutig übers Ziel hinaus geschossen.
Deshalb meine überspitzte Antwort.


----------



## KnSN (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



Stormado schrieb:


> Diese Richtlinien sind m.M.n. vollkommen in Ordnung, auch wenn ich es grundsätzlich bescheuert finde, wenn Streamer nun eine Lizenz benötigen.



Dicke Kohle scheffeln sie damit trotzdem. Gronkh und Sarazar verdienen sich über ihre Spiel-Spaß-und-Freude-Kommerzialisierung tausende von Euros pro Monat in die Tasche. Selbstverständlich sind sie zur Kasse zu bitten!


----------



## nikon87 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*

Nachdem ich Ende letzter Woche lesen durfte, dass ein mehrfacher Kinderschänder eine Strafe von 2 Jahren AUF BEWÄHRUNG und 1000€ Strafe erhält, aber NICHT davon abgehalten wird weiterhin in einer Grundschule zu arbeiten traue ich mich hier gar nicht mehr weiter was zu sagen. Anscheinend hat der deutsche Staat seinen Sinn für Verhältnismäßigkeiten mittlerweile komplett verloren, genauso wie die meisten seiner Bewohner.

"Der macht so viel Kohle damit, dann ist es auch ok wenn man ihm die aus den Taschen zieht. Kann ja nicht sein, dass jemand nur auf Grund von Eigeninitiative und jahrelanger Arbeit mehr verdient als ich selbst."
"Das Gesetz ist so, also führen wir es aus. Ob es Sinn macht oder nicht ist mir solange es mich nicht selbst betrifft egal, der Staat macht das schon richtig."
"Keiner achtet darauf, dass MEINE Kinder nicht was falsches im Internet sehen. Wie soll ICH denn das bitte kontrollieren? Immerhin hab ich auch anderes zu tun als mich um meine Kinder zu kümmern."
"Die Politiker haben das aber versprochen. Und Politiker halten sich IMMER an das was sie versprechen in ein paar Jahren zu tun."
"Sollen die Kinder lieber Assi-TV schauen als Streams. Da wird ihnen wenigstens das ECHTE Leben näher gebracht."

So ungefähr die grobe Zusammenfassung dessen was hier geschrieben wird. Da kann man nur mit dem Kopf schütteln bei so viel Ignoranz/Naivität...

P.S.: Sollte es wirklich so sein, dass die gezahlten Lizenzgebühren (und das sind sicher deutlich mehr als 2500€, sonst würde sich ein Gronkh keinen Anwalt leisten) weniger einbringen, als was die Verwaltung dieses ganzen Schwachsinns kostet, ja dann ist es natürlich gleich noch 5 Stufen weiter oben auf der Skala des "Wie dumm kann man nur sein?". Dann verdrängen sie nicht nur eventuell (nicht gerade geringfügige) Steuerzahler ins Ausland, sondern verschwenden auch noch die Steuern aller anderen. Macht die Sache natürlich gleich viel besser. Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dieser Logik @Khabarak.


----------



## Gimmick (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



nikon87 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich Ende letzter Woche lesen durfte, dass ein mehrfacher Kinderschänder eine Strafe von 2 Jahren AUF BEWÄHRUNG und 1000€ Strafe erhält, aber NICHT davon abgehalten wird weiterhin in einer Grundschule zu arbeiten traue ich mich hier gar nicht mehr weiter was zu sagen. Anscheinend hat der deutsche Staat seinen Sinn für Verhältnismäßigkeiten mittlerweile komplett verloren, genauso wie die meisten seiner Bewohner.



Und was erst eine Lizenz zum Autofahren kostet im Vergleich...



> "Der macht so viel Kohle damit, dann ist es auch ok wenn man ihm die aus den Taschen zieht. Kann ja nicht sein, dass jemand nur auf Grund von Eigeninitiative und jahrelanger Arbeit mehr verdient als ich selbst."
> "Das Gesetz ist so, also führen wir es aus. Ob es Sinn macht oder nicht ist mir solange es mich nicht selbst betrifft egal, der Staat macht das schon richtig."
> "Keiner achtet darauf, dass MEINE Kinder nicht was falsches im Internet sehen. Wie soll ICH denn das bitte kontrollieren? Immerhin hab ich auch anderes zu tun als mich um meine Kinder zu kümmern."
> "Die Politiker haben das aber versprochen. Und Politiker halten sich IMMER an das was sie versprechen in ein paar Jahren zu tun."
> ...




Musst Du irgendwo anders gelesen haben.


----------



## Khabarak (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



nikon87 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich Ende letzter Woche lesen durfte, dass ein mehrfacher Kinderschänder eine Strafe von 2 Jahren AUF BEWÄHRUNG und 1000€ Strafe erhält, aber NICHT davon abgehalten wird weiterhin in einer Grundschule zu arbeiten traue ich mich hier gar nicht mehr weiter was zu sagen. Anscheinend hat der deutsche Staat seinen Sinn für Verhältnismäßigkeiten mittlerweile komplett verloren, genauso wie die meisten seiner Bewohner.
> 
> "Der macht so viel Kohle damit, dann ist es auch ok wenn man ihm die aus den Taschen zieht. Kann ja nicht sein, dass jemand nur auf Grund von Eigeninitiative und jahrelanger Arbeit mehr verdient als ich selbst."
> "Das Gesetz ist so, also führen wir es aus. Ob es Sinn macht oder nicht ist mir solange es mich nicht selbst betrifft egal, der Staat macht das schon richtig."
> ...



Ich hab echt keine Ahnung, wie Du mir nach den vielen Kommentaren noch immer komplett falsche Worte und Einstellungen andichten kannst...
Ich sage seit dem ERSTEN Kommentar folgendes:

1) Ja, die Gesetze sind veraltet und gehören angepasst.
2) Als Bürger von NRW hab ich eine Landesregierung, die sich die Änderung schon auf die Fahnen geschrieben hat - mehr kann ich als NRWler nicht tun.
3) Um den Staatsvertrag zu ändern müssen auch alle anderen Bürger in den anderen Bundesländern ran und ihren Parteien entsprechend auf den Sack gehen.
4) Alle haben Zeit, ihre jeweiligen Regierungen bis 2020 umzustimmen. Dann wird der Staatsvertrag neu verhandelt.
5) Veränderungen dauern in der Politik nun mal... ich hätte es auch gern schneller, ist aber nicht drin.
6) Die Gebühren werden nach Größe der Firma und dem Umsatz berechnet. Da Gronkh im Vergleich zu allen Fernsehsendern ein gaaaanz kleines Licht ist, sind die Gebühren eindeutig im unteren Bereich (Man bedenke: RTL mit mehreren Milliarden Umsatz liegt da bei den 100.000€ Gebühren. Da kann Gronkh mit seinen paar Millionen nicht mal ansatzweise gegen anstinken. Daher: wenig Gebühren)
7) Dank Rechtsschutzversicherung kostet ein Anwalt nicht die Welt - sollte Gronkhi als Firmeninhaber keine abgeschlossen haben, ist er noch dümmer, als ich ihn halte. (Je nach Tarif sogar ohne Zuzahlung)


Btw: in all deinen tausenden von Zeichen hast Du nicht ein einziges Beispiel genannt, wie DU dich konkret einbringen willst, dass die veralteten Gesetze geändert werden.
Bisher kam nur "Rawr... Ich Wutbürger, alle Sch***" - aber nichts konstruktives.
Also: Raus damit:
Wie willst Du.. ja, genau Du, nikon87, dazu beitragen, dass sich an der aktuellen Lage was ändert?
In einem dafür komplett unbedeutenden Forum kann jeder rumstänkern.


----------



## OField (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



Stormado schrieb:


> Finde nicht, dass das nicht mehr zeitgemäß sein sollte. Diese Richtlinien sind m.M.n. vollkommen in Ordnung, auch wenn ich es grundsätzlich bescheuert finde, wenn Streamer nun eine Lizenz benötigen.



Warum ist es bescheuert? Theoretisch könnten sonst auch Fernsehanstalten sagen: "Hey scheiß auf TV. Wir senden unser Angebot nur noch über Streams und sparen uns die Lizenz und die damit verbundenen Auflagen wie Jugendschutz etc.". Woraus sich die Frage stellt, was unterscheidet einen Streamer in seiner Medienwirkung von einem TV Sender? Die Reichweite? Das Budget? Warum darf ein TV Sender keine ab 16 Inhalte vor 22 Uhr verbreiten, aber ein Streamer schon? Ich sehe ehrlich gesagt keinen Grund, Einzelpersonen, die eine große Reichweite haben, besser dastehen zu lassen als TV Sender.


----------



## nikon87 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



Khabarak schrieb:


> Btw: in all deinen tausenden von Zeichen hast Du nicht ein einziges Beispiel genannt, wie DU dich konkret einbringen willst, dass die veralteten Gesetze geändert werden.
> Bisher kam nur "Rawr... Ich Wutbürger, alle Sch***" - aber nichts konstruktives.
> Also: Raus damit:
> Wie willst Du.. ja, genau Du, nikon87, dazu beitragen, dass sich an der aktuellen Lage was ändert?
> In einem dafür komplett unbedeutenden Forum kann jeder rumstänkern.


Ich hab es dir schon mal gesagt, aber ich wiederhole mich gerne: Dein "von oben herab"-Gelaber kannst du dir sparen. Es beeindruckt mich in keinster Weise. Zeigt nur deine eigene Überheblichkeit, denn du weißt ja alles besser und hast die ultimative Lebenserfahrung. Krasser Typ.

Ich könnte dir auch zu jedem meiner Zitate ein Gegenstück aus dem Verlauf hier raussuchen (ich habe nirgends gesagt, dass ich ausschließlich DICH zitiere), ist mir aber ehrlich gesagt zu aufwändig. Abgesehen davon lohnt es sich eh nicht, da du es dir dann wieder hindrehst wie es dir passt. So wie du es die ganze Zeit schon machst. Und wenn du dich nicht mal an deine eigenen Aussagen erinnern kannst oder willst, wird es eh schwierig.

Aber um in deiner Logik zu bleiben: Ich lebe in Bayern. Einem Bundesland in dem die LMA (bis jetzt) noch nicht auf den Gedanken gekommen ist so einen Schwachsinn zu verzapfen bzw. diesen auszuführen. Also warum soll ICH was tun? In meinem Bundesland ist doch alles gut. DU in deinem ach so schönen NRW bist gefragt dich dagegen zu wehren, denn DEINE Landesregierung hat offenbar den Schuss noch nicht gehört. Da du das Ganze aber ja für gut befindest bzw. es dir einfach egal ist, weil es dich nicht betrifft, hat sich das ja glücklicherweise schon wieder erledigt. Außerdem werden sich unsere vertrauensvollen und immer korrekten Politiker schon um den Rest kümmern...irgendwann. Wie ebenfalls schon gesagt: Geile Einstellung. DU bist Deutschland würde ich mal sagen, denn so denkt offenbar mittlerweile die Mehrheit.

So...damit ist dann von meiner Seite wirklich Schluss. Es ist einfach zu mühselig gegen eine Wand zu reden. Viel Spaß weiterhin mit deiner Einstellung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*

Leutz kommt mal wieder auf den Teppich zurück oder geht in die Kneipe und kippt nach wenn nachgeben nicht möglich ist.
In diesem unseren Staate ist eben so manches mehr als angestaubt was für Vorlagen herhalten muss und wirklich mal renoviert gehört. Ob man jetzt solche " Gestalten " jetzt mag oder nicht steht ja nicht unbedingt zur Debatte. Wenn es sich durchsetzt besteht ja die Hoffnung das die Qualität steigt da quasi jeder über das Bestehende nur unschöne Worte übrig hat


----------



## Khabarak (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gronkh: Letsplayer erhält Rundfunklizenz von der Landesmedienanstalt NRW*



nikon87 schrieb:


> Ich hab es dir schon mal gesagt, aber ich wiederhole mich gerne: Dein "von oben herab"-Gelaber kannst du dir sparen. Es beeindruckt mich in keinster Weise. Zeigt nur deine eigene Überheblichkeit, denn du weißt ja alles besser und hast die ultimative Lebenserfahrung. Krasser Typ.
> 
> Ich könnte dir auch zu jedem meiner Zitate ein Gegenstück aus dem Verlauf hier raussuchen (ich habe nirgends gesagt, dass ich ausschließlich DICH zitiere), ist mir aber ehrlich gesagt zu aufwändig. Abgesehen davon lohnt es sich eh nicht, da du es dir dann wieder hindrehst wie es dir passt. So wie du es die ganze Zeit schon machst. Und wenn du dich nicht mal an deine eigenen Aussagen erinnern kannst oder willst, wird es eh schwierig.
> 
> ...



Jepp, du liest meine Beiträge offenbar nicht...
Offenbar hast Du noch immer nicht das Konzept des Staatsvertrags verstanden.
Denn auch Bayern muss der Änderung zustimmen.
NRW hat schon beschlossen, für eine Änderung zu stimmen.

Damit erübrigt sich jegliche Diskussion


----------

